# Get strong, or die trying!



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone

I've finally decided to post up a journal on here. This post is going to be a where I'm up to, and what I plan to do next, as I won't start properly until the new year. Though I'm going to try and sneak in the odd full body routine if I can get to the gym.

Ok, I used to do a lot of. Martial arts untill about 6 years ago when our twins were born. With me not being able to work to class time tables etc I thought I'd set up a weights gym at my workshop and pack on some muscle till I was ready to get back to the martial arts. Unfortunately I'm still waiting for this muscle to arrive, and being a bit obsessive I can't quit till I've achieved what I set out to do. My strength over this time has increased by over 50% across all lifts, but it's nowhere near where I want it.

I've just finished 5 months of Wendlers that I set up as a upper/lower split, and I liked it, but I just felt there wasn't enough emphasis on the main lifts, and would probably do the Big But Boring if I was to repeat it. I feel I have improved on squat and deadlift, bu not so much on bench and shoulder press. I tested my 1 rep max's before I started it, and am going to do so again before I start my next routine properly.

Chatting to a few people on here @simonthepieman in particular I'm wondering if I'm going to hard all the time. As an example, with Wendlers I only trained 3 days a week so to make up for the lack of frequency I went very close to failure, and on bench and shoulderpress did fail a few times. I also didn't do any deloads as I didn't feel unduly beat up, but maybe I was wrong. So in my next routine I'm going to try and up the frequency and ease back on the maxing out.

I'm 34, 5'7" and 64kg/141lbs. I look at around 2800-3000 calories a day with 140grams of protein 100grams of fat and the rest carbs. I have been a bit lazy over the last couple of months on how I hit my macros, but this will change in Jan. I have a couple of health issues that may or may not impact my training that I'd be interested to hear people views on, especially regarding and diet or supplement advice anyone may hav. The first is colitis which iv had for nearly 20 years and currently have no outward symptoms, though apparently is active. The other is a degenerative liver disease called primary sclarosing Cholangitis which I've had for about 8 years (diagnosed) which is obviously of more concern to me as the liver has so many vital functions. The only other thing that could effect how I train is the fact that due to my kids, mainly my 8 month old, I only get about 5-6 hours sleep a night.

This is getting bloody long now, and probably boring! Lol so I'll end it here, but will post the routine I'm looking at starting and all medicines and supplements I currently take, and really look forward to getting some constructive criticism from some of the many incredibly knowledgable and helpful people who frequent this forum.

Cheers, and merry Christmas.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad your doing this journal mate.

Will be following and looking forward to seeing your progress.

You have some good lifts to bodyweight!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Glad your doing this journal mate.
> 
> Will be following and looking forward to seeing your progress.
> 
> You have some good lifts to bodyweight!


Cheers Pal, I'm looking forward to getting it started, really want to make some decent progress this year! Try and catch you up! 

Hope you're having a good Christmas, mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the deloads are there for a reason buddy

if your failing the sets in the routine something wasnt right


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> the deloads are there for a reason buddy
> 
> if your failing the sets in the routine something wasnt right


You're quite right, mate, that's part of the reason for me doing the journal, if everyone can see, I'll have to follow the routine to the letter!

In fairness, Wendlers has worked for me, I've beat the minimum reps on every lift every week, but I think I'd stall next month or the following going on as I am. So I thought it'd be a good time for a change. I'll post my previous and new 1 rep max's in the next week or too, as I'm getting a new barbell to fit my new (thank you father Christmas) power rack. So we'll see how I've done, then.

Cheers for the input.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck with your goals mate im currently using wendlers 531 aswell and loving it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You still thinking of shooting for a 4 day upper/lower routine mate?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You still thinking of shooting for a 4 day upper/lower routine mate?


Yeah, I was worried if I'd cope training 4 days a week, but if I'm keeping away from failure hopefully I should be alright. So I'm going to do.

Monday

BB bench. 3x5 approx 3 mins between sets

BB bent over row. 3x5

Then the next 2 exercises as an antagonistic super set with 1 min between sets.

Military Press. 4x10

Chins. 4x10

Tricep isolation. 2x10

Tuesday

Squats. 3x5

SLDL. 4x10

DB Lunges. 2x10 EL

Abb's

Thursday

Weighted dips. 3x5

Tricep Bar BOR. 3x5

Superset

DB incline Bench. 4x10

Pull ups. 4x10

Bicep isolation. 2x10

Friday

Deadlift. 3x5

Front squats. 4x10

Some kind of glute ham raise, though using a home gym, I'm not sure of the best way to do this.

Abb's/core

What do you think?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

why the tricep bar on the BOR?

also for the posterier chain move, you can go good mornings if you can't do GHRs.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> why the tricep bar on the BOR?
> 
> also for the posterier chain move, you can go good mornings if you can't do GHRs.


I quite like the tricep bar for a close grip row, I've tried with a pair of dumbbells and didn't like the movement as much. Though I may just need to get used to it.

I've never tried good mornings, do they (apart from bar position) differ much from the SLDL?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Been tryin to lose a bit of bulking weight over christmas, especially as ive not been able to get to the gym, I thought up my cardio for a couple of weeks. Not been going too bad, still carrying more than I'm used too, but nothing horrendous. Going to try and get some pic's and measurements up later today or tomorrow. No more running though as the calf I tore about 18 months ago has gone again, which is pretty annoying, but hoping to get back in the gym tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just done my first session of my new upper/lower split. Took it pretty easy as it's my first session back, felt soooooo good to be back in the gym.

It was Upper today

BB Bench Press 5/5/5 @ 65kg

Pendley Row. 5/5/5 @ 60kg

Next two exercises were a super set

DB Shoulder Press 10/10/10/9 @ 15kgx2

Body Weight Chins 10/10/8/8

EZ bar Skulls 10/10 @ 20kg

The bench, rows, and skulls were all pretty easy, I could have got the final set of 10 on the shoulder press but I'm trying to go easy. The chins weren't to bad, but my arms were just super pumped. Should get all 10's in a few weeks.

All in all, not a bad workout, blew away the cobwebs and got the blood pumping. Next session will hopefully be mon/tue. I'll be glad when all the hol's stuff is over and I can get back in to a proper routine.

All thoughts and opinions welcome.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Right, I'm going to stick up my body measurements. Feeling fairly skinny fat at the mo, but f##k it. Also going to post some pics up later, if I can bare the p#ss taking I'll get from the wife. Lol

Bicep-13 1/4" flexed

Thigh (at the top)-22" flexed

Calf-13 1/2" flexed

Chest (nipple level)-38" relaxed

Neck-15" relaxed

Waist (belly button level)-34" relaxed

And as stated that's at 5'7" 141lbs/64kg.

If I've left out any measurements let me know.

Cheers


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate. Good stuff. I'm in envy of your bench press as mine is pathetic lol.

About the pics....do you not have a phone or camera with a self timer on it? You can then just sit it on a shelf. Thats what i do.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hey mate. Good stuff. I'm in envy of your bench press as mine is pathetic lol.
> 
> About the pics....do you not have a phone or camera with a self timer on it? You can then just sit it on a shelf. Thats what i do.


Seeing how you're going, I think you'll have sailed past me pretty soon!

You're quite right with the timer, can't believe I didn't think of it! Lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm still a long way off lol. I just hope to improve my chest.

Haha glad i can help mate.

Is Your next session tomorrow?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm still a long way off lol. I just hope to improve my chest.
> 
> Haha glad i can help mate.
> 
> Is Your next session tomorrow?


Only just seen this post, mate.

Yep, did lower body today, upper again Thursday, lower again Friday, and properly on four days a week after that. 

So today was

Squat - 3x5 @ 80kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/8 @ 65kg

DB Lunges - 20/16 @ 40kg

Hanging Leg Raises - 10/10/8

The squats were lightish for me as I really want to work on my form, so there was no problems there. The SLDL and lunges were both tough but fine, I could have got my 4x10 and 2x20 but stopped a little short so I'm not tempted to start increasing the weights too quickly and burn myself out. Again, I really worked on form and a slow decent on the leg raises, and I really felt it. Lol Was going to do 4x10 which is slightly less than I normally do, but by the third set I had nothing left.

Another good workout, but I'm really looking forward to getting back to a proper routine.

Cheers


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

ok here goes....in all my years of training i have NEVER EVER made any measurable gains in size or strength unless i train to failure...and thats me.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

justin case said:


> ok here goes....in all my years of training i have NEVER EVER made any measurable gains in size or strength unless i train to failure...and thats me.


Yeah, that's always been my way of training, but I've made such s##t gains so far I figure I've nothing to lose in trying something new. Think I'm going to get my test levels checked at the docs next time I'm there.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good Work mate.

How long did the workout take?

I've been considering changing to 4 days a week but not sure that i can regularly get it in. If i could do the workouts in under 45 mins i may be tempted as my current workouts are pushing 75 sometimes 90 mins.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I spent my first few years training to failure also and got nowhere. All i ever got was ill and small progressions in reps.

Changing over to a similar style and my lifts have went boom!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Good Work mate.
> 
> How long did the workout take?
> 
> I've been considering changing to 4 days a week but not sure that i can regularly get it in. If i could do the workouts in under 45 mins i may be tempted as my current workouts are pushing 75 sometimes 90 mins.


I think today was about 35 mins and the upper routine was about 45-50 mins. That's why I'm super setting the final 2 exercises on my upper days, to save time. So I'm working my pull while I'm recovering from the push. It's still going to be a struggle getting in 4 times a week, but I'll pretty much do anything at the moment to see some gains! Lol

You doing anything tonight, mate?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I think today was about 35 mins and the upper routine was about 45-50 mins. That's why I'm super setting the final 2 exercises on my upper days, to save time. So I'm working my pull while I'm recovering from the push. It's still going to be a struggle getting in 4 times a week, but I'll pretty much do anything at the moment to see some gains! Lol
> 
> You doing anything tonight, mate?


That isn't bad at all. I'll need to have a think about how i could apply it. I'm sure i could do 4 days every two weeks. I'll be watching to see how you get on anyway.

Nothing Major on tonight mate. Just chilling with the gf, eating loads of food and just watching some tv. Nice and chilled just how i like it. Its just another day to me lol. I'm too old for partying these days :laugh:

How about yourself?


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

subbed good luck mate


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

just to qualify my post..when i talk about training to failure, i am talking about gut busting low reps with as much iron as you can do a few reps with, i am not talking about failing because lactic acid build up has prevented you from performing another rep.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> That isn't bad at all. I'll need to have a think about how i could apply it. I'm sure i could do 4 days every two weeks. I'll be watching to see how you get on anyway.
> 
> Nothing Major on tonight mate. Just chilling with the gf, eating loads of food and just watching some tv. Nice and chilled just how i like it. Its just another day to me lol. I'm too old for partying these days :laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, just gone 8:00 am and due to a teething baby I've not slept yet. Not sure if it's the lack of sleep or just the usual first leg session back syndrome. But my hamstrings and glutes are seizing up nicely.

Happy new year, world!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

broch316 said:


> subbed good luck mate


Cheers buddy, the more the merrier!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

justin case said:


> just to qualify my post..when i talk about training to failure, i am talking about gut busting low reps with as much iron as you can do a few reps with, i am not talking about failing because lactic acid build up has prevented you from performing another rep.[/
> 
> Got you, I'm going to build the weight up slowly, but that's what the 3x5 are for on each session. They're the priority movement, done with max effort, still probably stopping a rep or so away from concentric failure. Then the rest is accessory work to blast the muscles and improve specific areas without frying the cns.... I think! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Bit late posting yesterday's workout, but it turned in to a bit of a sh#t day and I wasn't really in the mood to do it last night. But today's a new day so here's what I did yesterday.

Dips - 3x5 @ bodyweight +15kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @

Superset

DB Incline bench - 4x10 @ 40kg

Pull ups (palms in) - 10/10/8/8

EZ bar curls - 10/8 @ 30kg

The dips were easy weight wise, but I've had a long standing problem with my right shoulder,where on pressing exercises it comes forward and ends up taking all the effort off my pec and places it on my front delt, and I just couldn't hold it back. Not sure what I'll do about this for next week, whether yo lower the weight, or change the exercise.

BOR was I bit too easy so I'll stick an extra 5kg on next week. Though having said that, my hamstrings are still so tight afters Monday's workout, that it was I bit of a struggle to bend down to pick up the bar from the floor. Hopefully the dome should be nowhere near as bad next week.

The rest of the workout was fine, but just felt a bit tough for the weights I was lifting, don't know if this is just due to the break over Christmas or what, but it all felt harder than it should, left me feeling a bit cr#p.

Got lower body again today, so we'll see how that goes.

Cheers


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Lower body today

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 90kg

Front Squats - 4x10 @ 40

1 Arm DB Swings - 2x20 @ 15kg

Decline crunches - 3x10

My hamstrings were STILL a little tight today, I can only assume it's due to not sleeping the night after my leg session. This made it difficult to keep form at the bottom of the move, but the weight was pretty light, so no problems. I've never done front squats before so I put a very light weight on while I get used to the form. Really enjoyed them, though, nice to feel my quads working. The dumbbell swings I haven't done for a few years so again fairly light, but they felt good, and gave me a good pump in my ham's. The crunches were fine.

Not a bad workout, felt good and strong throughout. So far I'm enjoying the routine, though next week will be the first where i do all 4 workouts in the same week, so we'll see what I'm saying after that! Lol

Cheers

A fairly easy wo


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Lower body today
> 
> Deadlift - 3x5 @ 90kg
> 
> ...


Nice work mate. Although i'm not so sure you should be enjoying the front squats after the deadlifts. Spewing your guts up more like lol. I find this to be a brutal combo! Maybe when you step the weight up next time this will happen. :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice work mate. Although i'm not so sure you should be enjoying the front squats after the deadlifts. Spewing your guts up more like lol. I find this to be a brutal combo! Maybe when you step the weight up next time this will happen. :thumb:


I'm going to up them both by 5kg next week, although it's not a huge increase, I suspect itll be enough to start putting hairs on my chest, or make me cry like a girl! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Felling good today, no doms, and actually really looking forward to getting back in the gym on Monday. More proof the weights were too light! Lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol i dont know how good an indication they are mate. I did a pb swuat yesterday and no pain today. Sometimes i get it sometimes i dont lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol i dont know how good an indication they are mate. I did a pb swuat yesterday and no pain today. Sometimes i get it sometimes i dont lol


I meant more the fact I'm not feeling intimidated about the weights I've got to lift next session. Lol Well done on another pb, mate!  I saw your updated pics by the way, definitely looking fuller in the chest and shoulders. And if anything trimmer round the waist!

I'm paying for it now anyway, the doc's put me on some new med's that have had me and the toilet becoming very well acquainted. Feeling pretty wiped out by it, so upping my food today to try and compensate and have me ready for tomorrow.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you mate  I'm sure my best is yet to come.

Haha that sounds like my everyday life :laugh:

How many calories have you been on? And what you moving onto?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Thank you mate  I'm sure my best is yet to come.
> 
> Haha that sounds like my everyday life :laugh:
> 
> How many calories have you been on? And what you moving onto?


During the week I aim for about 2800-3000kcals but as I've built up a little fat I tend to cut it down to around 2000-2500 kcal's. But with the amount I'm sh##ting I've just eaten all I want.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

F##ked off the med's I've been taking, this morning. Feel like someone's been kicking me in the stomach, still tied to the loo every time I eat something, and thought I was going to start chucking up. Don't feel sick now, but do feel weak as a kitten and pretty ****ed off and stressed. So going to go take it out on the weights.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Todays upper workout

BB Bench - 3x5 @ 67.5kg

Pendlay Row - 3x5 @ 62.5kg

Superset

DB Shoulder press - 4x10 @ 15kg (each arm)

Chins - 10/10/9/8 @ body weight

EZ Bar Skulls - 2x12 @ 20kg

A pretty good workout, certainly feel better for doing it.

The bench and rows were no problem, so I'll up the weight again on them next week. The DB press and chins always give a good burn by the end, I may stop supersetting them as the weights increase. The Press was hard but no real problem, but the chins were getting pretty difficult by the end, had to pause hanging from the bar before the 8th rep on the last set, so probably won't try and increase the reps for a week or two. I did the Skulls as demonstrated by Mark Rippetoe in the link @Tassotti posted in @The L Mans journal (cheers for that  ). Got a really good burn throughout my entire triceps and will definitely keep using this form, could barely move my arms by the end. 

I'm going to post up some info later on my diet, supps I take and med's I'm on.

Cheers


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Not feeling good at all at the moment. Spent most of last night feeling very shaky and sick, didn't even manage to eat any of the tea I made. Still going to the loo every 10-20 mins and my whole gut just feels battered. Just praying this doesn't set the colitis off again, as I've gone over 4 years without any prob's. think I'll have to get to the doc's today.

It's supposed to be lower body today, think I'm going to try and do my 3x5 on the squats and leave the rest.

Cheers


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sh1t mate. Hope things pick up again for you soon.

Maybe just take the day off and allow yourself some recovery?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Sh1t mate. Hope things pick up again for you soon.
> 
> Maybe just take the day off and allow yourself some recovery?


Yeah, I was thinking that, then I thought f##k it! Lol I'm feeling a bit better today, as I've stuck to a low residue diet (no fibre) so I've not been tied to the loo all day, plus I had a smoke last night, which always helps calm everything down. I've eaten a couple of protien shakes (with no milk, to avoid the casein) and 4 chicken drumsticks from our cracking local butchers. Oh, and chocolate for the cals and the pleasure! Lol And a probiotic yoghurt.

So the workout today was

Squats - 3x5 @ 82.5kg

SLDL - 2x10 @ 65kg

Lunges - 1x20 @ 40kg

Non of it was a problem, but my energy just died on the lunges, could barely stand when I finished them, just down the the lack of fuel I think. But feel good for doing something, and I got the squats in, which is the main thing I wanted to do, though I don't think they'll really start to hurt till I get up to around 95-100kg going off previous pb's.

Got lasagne for tea tonight which will be the first proper meal since lunchtime yesterday, so will be interesting to see how I am after that, should be ok, lots of cal's and protien and very little fibre.

Cheers


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice one mate!

Hope you manage to hold that food down tonight anf put it towards growing those wheels!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> Hope you manage to hold that food down tonight anf put it towards growing those wheels!


Reckon I'll be ok keeping it down, it's keeing it up that's the problem! Lol

Got to build up my legs, want to try and catch you up a little!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Reckon I'll be ok keeping it down, it's keeing it up that's the problem! Lol
> 
> Got to build up my legs, want to try and catch you up a little!


Lol aas would sort them out mate :laugh:

I measured mines last weeks after three weeks and i had put about an inch and a half on them. Think i avtually need to slow them down a bit. I'm like johnny bravo in reverse!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

whats crackin bud


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> whats crackin bud


No training today, so concentrating on eating and recovering, been pretty rough, but feeling a lot better today. 

Not surprised you were rough after a litre of rum, id be on my back on half that! Lol you can certainly put it away, mate!

You getting back in to training ok?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> No training today, so concentrating on eating and recovering, been pretty rough, but feeling a lot better today.
> 
> Not surprised you were rough after a litre of rum, id be on my back on half that! Lol you can certainly put it away, mate!
> 
> You getting back in to training ok?


whats your macro aim for today bud?

haha yeah. old tricks and that. growing out of it fast though 

will be training today 4pm when my mate gets out of work. gonna keep bench at 70 and work it up from there now. dead maybe 110/115 hmm


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just had a little read through, keep it going mate, small increases and in a few months the numbers will be looking impressive


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> whats your macro aim for today bud?
> 
> haha yeah. old tricks and that. growing out of it fast though
> 
> will be training today 4pm when my mate gets out of work. gonna keep bench at 70 and work it up from there now. dead maybe 110/115 hmm


With how rough I've been I'm just as much of what I can, and forgetting the macros. But usually I aim for at least 2800 kcal's with 140g protien, 100g fat and the rest carbs.

Hope you have a good workout, mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> just had a little read through, keep it going mate, small increases and in a few months the numbers will be looking impressive


Cheers for having a look, mate. 

I'm still working a bit under my maxes, but hoping to build up to and beat my previous pb's over the next couple of months. I'm determined that this'll be the year I make some real gains!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How you feeling now mate?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How you feeling now mate?


Doing a lot better, cheers mate. 

Going to slowly start getting my diet back to normal, and hope I continue to improve without having to use the prednisolone.

Got upper body tomorrow which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad to hear it mate.

smash that upper body to smithereens mate!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Had no Internet all day, so will post up today's workout after I've finally had some tea. Feeling good today though, just got to get my diet back on track.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Another day with no Internet! My productivity has gone up no end! Lol will update yesterday's, and today's workouts tonight or tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Another day with no Internet! My productivity has gone up no end! Lol will update yesterday's, and today's workouts tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers


Haha i still manage to get on using my phone. I write ftom the train , toilet and everything lol. Ive got that good at it i can write my worjouts up on it :laugh:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Haha i still manage to get on using my phone. I write ftom the train , toilet and everything lol. Ive got that good at it i can write my worjouts up on it :laugh:


That's been my problem, I only ever use my phone to come on here, every post I've ever made has been from my phone, but the network's been down, so I've had to wait till I get home and can use the wifi. Not been able to do and work emails or even calls, very annoying, but quite nice in a way! Lol

I see you've had some useful input from a fvcking di#khead on your journal, wtf's that about?!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's been my problem, I only ever use my phone to come on here, every post I've ever made has been from my phone, but the network's been down, so I've had to wait till I get home and can use the wifi. Not been able to do and work emails or even calls, very annoying, but quite nice in a way! Lol
> 
> I see you've had some useful input from a fvcking di#khead on your journal, wtf's that about?!


I have no idea mate. I don't know why someone would even bother. Must have some sort of steroid issues.

Its not like i need to have a journal and listen to digs. I use one to keep track, keep motivation at a max and to get advice and opinions as well as to give anyone in a similar position an idea of what to expect. I know i have a weak upper body but i also have a very strong squat and deadlift which people prefer to ignore.

Anyway enough about me. How was your latest workout mate? How you finding the routine?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I have no idea mate. I don't know why someone would even bother. Must have some sort of steroid issues.
> 
> Its not like i need to have a journal and listen to digs. I use one to keep track, keep motivation at a max and to get advice and opinions as well as to give anyone in a similar position an idea of what to expect. I know i have a weak upper body but i also have a very strong squat and deadlift which people prefer to ignore.
> 
> Anyway enough about me. How was your latest workout mate? How you finding the routine?


I need to catch up a bit I've not posted my last two workouts, but the were good cheers.

Thursday was upper again

Dips - 3x5 @ 15kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @ 65kg

Superset

DB incline bench - 10/10/10/9 @ 21kg

Pull Ups - 10/10/9/8

EZ bar curls - 10/8 @ 30kg

Then Friday lower

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 95kg

Front Squat - 4x10 @ 45

1 arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 17kg

Decline crunchs - 4x10

Both good workouts, feeling good. But gotta go deal with a whiney baby now.

Catch you in a bit.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good workouts mate.

How you finding the front squat?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Good workouts mate.
> 
> How you finding the front squat?


Still really enjoying it, though I had to take a couple of breaths between reps on the last set this time. But I always enjoy getting to grips with a new exercise. Going to keep the weight increases nice and slow so I can concentrate on form.

Really enjoying the routine as a whole at the moment, I thought I was going to feel a lot more beaten up than I do, but I guess that's the benefit of not going to failure. On my primary lifts I'm still lifting lighter than I could so I'm increasing the weights at a moderate rate, but as I get closer to my max's I'll slow down the increments. Bu I'm using this month, while lifting light to try and lose a bit of weight, especially as I've still not recovered from those med's and still can't eat my normal diet. A tually had an appointment with the consultant on Friday, had to talk them out of removing my colon. Then they wanted to put me on another drug, which I said I'm going to have to research myself before I commit to. Since checking it out I'm going to have to say no to that too. Sides include, drug induced lupus, terminal tumours, to list a couple on the rare list. But even if it works it has to be given via a drip and leaves you pretty much bed ridden for a couple of days after each session! FVCK THAT!!!

So I'm going to have to try diet, supp's, and locally administered steroids (not the good kind! Lol) I know I can get it sorted my own way.

Bit of a rant there, sorry.... Fvck it! It's my journal!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in on this journal. I will read up in full later.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I see you are using a similar approach to me. By this I mean that you do heavy compound movements firstly using a 3x5 system than add in additional exercises at higher reps. I think that this system gives you the best of both worlds. You get the strength gains from the heavy compounds and the size from the higher reps.

Your lifts are very good at your body weight.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I see you are using a similar approach to me. By this I mean that you do heavy compound movements firstly using a 3x5 system than add in additional exercises at higher reps. I think that this system gives you the best of both worlds. You get the strength gains from the heavy compounds and the size from the higher reps.
> 
> Your lifts are very good at your body weight.


Yep, agree entirely regarding the heavy primary exercises followed by more traditional style bodybuilding assistance exercises, though I can't take credit for my routine, I got it from @simonthepieman, but I really do like it so far. I thought 4 days a week would be too much for me, but with the sessions being relatively short and not going to failure, I'm feeling really good on it. 

And yeah, I'm pretty happy with my strength to weight ratio, but that's mainly to do with me having the bone structure of a under weight humming bird! Lol At the minute I really want to up the strength and possibly but on a stone or so in the process.

Cheers for checking in, pal.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

another dip advocate like aad, first exercise

i gotta admit they are a great exercise and there is no need for a spotter lol

did any of you guys see the vid of @littlesimon dip with 50kg+ on the belt? his bodyweight of a massive 120kg

think he done some weighted pullups with 20 or 30k as well! madness haha

infact i've just had a search:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> another dip advocate like aad, first exercise
> 
> i gotta admit they are a great exercise and there is no need for a spotter lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I do like the dips, I'm having to take them slow though as I've got a bit of a dicky shoulder that try's to roll forward on my pressing exercises if I'm not careful.

And @littlesimon is a beast, would love to have half his strength! Lo and as I understand he's a natty too, which gives us all hope! Lol

How're you doing mate, you back in your grove now?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

All the cool kids are called Simon


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> All the cool kids are called Simon












Hmmmm, never seen both of you in the same room together, you spend a lot of time in America! The plot thickens!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't forget this guy either.

My daughter thinks he's cool.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yeah I do like the dips, I'm having to take them slow though as I've got a bit of a dicky shoulder that try's to roll forward on my pressing exercises if I'm not careful.
> 
> And @littlesimon is a beast, would love to have half his strength! Lo and as I understand he's a natty too, which gives us all hope! Lol
> 
> How're you doing mate, you back in your grove now?


yep he is one strong natty dude. very humble too, top fella :thumbup1:

i am doing good yeah getting back in the zone now  loving it

diet has been pretty messy this whole weekend, macros were hit though and i got my eggs in so thats what matters ultimately


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

wow, so there are some Simon's that aren't so cool


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a great start to the week, long story short, ended up on the children's ward with my eldest last night, as he had a fever we couldn't get down. After all the tests, ect it's looks like it was just a nasty virus and he'll be right as rain in a day or two, thank God! But I've eaten a mars bar, packet of crisps, cra##y garage egg sandwich and a pint of milk since 5:00pm yesterday and had about 3 hours sleep, so I won't be training today. Think I'll do Tuesday-Wednesday and Friday-Saturday, so I don't fall behind.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Not a great start to the week, long story short, ended up on the children's ward with my eldest last night, as he had a fever we couldn't get down. After all the tests, ect it's looks like it was just a nasty virus and he'll be right as rain in a day or two, thank God! But I've eaten a mars bar, packet of crisps, cra##y garage egg sandwich and a pint of milk since 5:00pm yesterday and had about 3 hours sleep, so I won't be training today. Think I'll do Tuesday-Wednesday and Friday-Saturday, so I don't fall behind.


wish all the best for your little one mate, catch up on sleep & relax

smash it when the time comes


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> wish all the best for your little one mate, catch up on sleep & relax
> 
> smash it when the time comes


Cheers bud. 

I'm trying to keep relaxed, but it just feels like everything's trying to stop me training and eating right. Trying to remind myself it's a marathon, not a sprint. The only good thing is, at the moment I'm lifting below my maxes so I can kinda battle through the sessions even if I feel a bit cr#p without having to take a step backwards. I'm just praying I won't come down with the bug, but I'm sneezing like f#ck tonight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope your kid gets better pal, it's horrible when kids are sick and you can't do anything to help. My youngest was very ill over the new year and now his big brother has got the same. It's only a virus but you still worry.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate. Hope things pick up for monkey jr soon!

Dont be afraid to take some time off if you feel you need it. I know how hard that is though lol.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers guys, I really do appreciate the thoughts. 

He's over the worst of it, just checked him and he's sleeping well, and temp seems fine.  I hope yours aad bounce back quickly, like you say, you can't help but worry.

Think I'm still going to try and get 4 sessions in this week, unfortunately you have to be a bit obsessive to make progress in this game, and I know I'll beat myself up if I miss a couple of workouts. We'll see haw the week goes though.

Thanks again, it helps speaking to people who understand!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did upper body today, despite only getting 4 hours sleep I actually feel alright, so I thought I'd get it done!

BB Bench - 3x5 @ 70kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 65kg

Superset

DB shoulder press - 10/10/9/8 @ 16kg each

Chins - 10/10/9/8

EZ Bar Skulls - 11/10 @ 22.5kg

The Bench felt pretty heavy today, and the BOR's even more so. Think this was probably to do with everything I've had going on in the last couple of weeks, and the fact my diet's been pretty poor too. I'm going to increase these lifts at 1 kg a week from now on and then deload when I stall. I'd like to add at least another 5kg before that happens though.

The OHP's were ok, I probably had another rep or two in me, but I'm trying not to go all out. The chins felt pretty tough had to hang and take a couple of breaths to get the last rep on the last two sets, so I won't try to increase the reps for a week or two. The skulls were no problem, I might add another set next week.

Not a bad session, just hope I've not over done it.

Cheers.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

awesome man. the struggle is probably down to 4 hours kip...theres no way i would function on that amount lol any less than 6 and you don't wanna know me

what does BOR stand for?

how do you like your chins btw, enjoyable? what width are you using on them too?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Very impressive lifting mate. You're one strong dude for your weight. Can't wait to see what the routine does for your lifts when you get into the swing of it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wish I could do as many chins as you, I find the first set no too bad but after that they just fade away. Im determined to up my reps so will stick with them and keep plugging away.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> awesome man. the struggle is probably down to 4 hours kip...theres no way i would function on that amount lol any less than 6 and you don't wanna know me
> 
> what does BOR stand for?
> 
> how do you like your chins btw, enjoyable? what width are you using on them too?


Cheers bud, I hope you're right. 

BOR is Bent Over Row

I quite like chin's though I dread them a bit too as they can be really hard if you're maxing out on them. For me, second hardest exercise after squats. I'm doing about shoulder width at the mo, as I've been doing wide grip for ages and fancied a change. I'm a little disappointed with them to be honest, I thought I'd be able to get a few more out. I might stop supersetting them with my second pressing exercise and see if that helps.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Very impressive lifting mate. You're one strong dude for your weight. Can't wait to see what the routine does for your lifts when you get into the swing of it.


Cheers mate, I'm not doing bad. 

I'm just really hoping I see some improvements over the next few months. Most of my lifts have barely changed over the last couple of years, despite never slacking in the gym. I think next week I should have my diet back on track, and I'll start posting it, so people can point out how sh#t it is! Lol I think diet has been a large part of my problem, as untill I joined this site I reckon I was only eating about 60g of protien a day as I don't eat much meat.

We'll see how I go though.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I wish I could do as many chins as you, I find the first set no too bad but after that they just fade away. Im determined to up my reps so will stick with them and keep plugging away.


They are very tough, and you're lifting the best part of 15kg more than me on every rep, I'd love to be able to do some with that weight!  I wish I could suggest a way of increasing them, but like most of my other lifts they've barely moved over the last few years. Maybe (apart from deadlift) make them you're first pulling exercise. Also try no to max out on your first set, I could probably do about 15 on my first, but then my next set would be about 4! Lol

But if you want I'll swap my lifts for yours, I know who'd be getting the better deal! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Lower body today, up for it as well, I got 7 1/2 hours uninterrupted sleep last night, WOOHOOO! That's literally the best night I've had in about three months! 

Anyway

Squats - 3x5 @ 85kg

SLDL - 4x10 @ 65kg

Lunges - 20/16 @ 40kg

Hanging leg raises - 3x10

Not a lot to say about today, all felt heavy but manageable, well, apart from the lunges, I died on the second set! Lol but a good workout, rock on with the next session. Brahthers (plural of brah, trying out being street. Let me know what you think!)

Cheers


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

It suits you :laugh:

....now jab some test prop blindly lol.

Good work again mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My lifts seem to go up very very slowly. My bench started of poor and stayed there. That being said I'm squatting less now than this time next year but my legs are still growing.

I agree that diet is the key which is why I pay particular attention to it and I intend to keep it as tight as I can and see how things progress this year.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Upper body today

Dips - 3x5 @ 16kg

Tricep bar rows - 3x5 @ 67.5kg

Superset

DB incline bench - 10/10/10/9 @ 21kg (each)

Underhand pullups - 10/10/9/8

EZ bar bicep curls - 10/8/6 @ 30kg

The rows felt tough today, will add another 1kg next week.

Incline bench and pullups felt I little easier this week, could have got an extra rep on each, but thought I'd save it for next week. I'm very happy at the moment to make slow but steady gains, rather than risk chasing weight over form which I've been guilty of in the past.

Curls felt like curls, but I added an extra set this week.

If I'm making progress I should start hitting pb's over the next few weeks, so I'm crossing my fingers it's pb's rather than stalls!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Upper body today
> 
> Dips - 3x5 @ 16kg
> 
> ...


slow and steady is the way to go mate, those pb's are on the way


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was speaking to the lad who runs the gym last night and he advised I do some negative chins at the end of my last set. He advised I use a box to step up and then lower myself very slowly back down. With a little luck this will help my chins.

On your row do you go to 90 degrees or stand more upright ? I only ask as Iv been trying a Dorian Yates style row and it seems to be working well for me. It does target the lower lats more but its a great power exercise.

Also is you super set at the end made up of the final 3 exercises ? or do you super set the bench and pull ups and do the curls on there own.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

It's PB's all the way mate!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I was speaking to the lad who runs the gym last night and he advised I do some negative chins at the end of my last set. He advised I use a box to step up and then lower myself very slowly back down. With a little luck this will help my chins.
> 
> On your row do you go to 90 degrees or stand more upright ? I only ask as Iv been trying a Dorian Yates style row and it seems to be working well for me. It does target the lower lats more but its a great power exercise.
> 
> Also is you super set at the end made up of the final 3 exercises ? or do you super set the bench and pull ups and do the curls on there own.


Sounds like a good idea on the chins, maybe try that for a few weeks/months then try lower volume but include a few sets in every workout. I've heard from a few people that as your rows go up, your chins will follow, doesn't seem to have happened for me, but maybe a just need to stack more on the rows.

I used to do all my rows at 45 degrees, I find I can lift more that way and it just felt better. But I'm giving 90 degrees a go to try and hit my lower traps more, as I have a weakness in that area on my right hand side which let's my right shoulder roll forward on heavy benching, dips, etc. finding it quite hard on my lower back, but I'm going to stick with it for a while.

At the moment I'm supersetting the bench and chins which gives you a monster pump (not that that means anything, but its nice for posedown! Lol) the curls are a little treat to myself at the end of a hard workout. Lol I'm debating stopping supersetting them as I feel I could go a little heavier doing them separately.

Sounded like a brutal workout with you "spotter" the other day, really good to get some one on one tutoring though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still suffering following my heavy chest day, the odd thing is my lats are really sore. It quite strange as my lats never hurt after my back day. Makes me think I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm still suffering following my heavy chest day, the odd thing is my lats are really sore. It quite strange as my lats never hurt after my back day. Makes me think I'm doing something wrong.


Obviously did it right with the help of your spotter! Lol this is the problem I have on my right, I can't contract my lat's, etc, properly, to lock my shoulder blades/girdle in place to give a solid foundation to bench off. As a result my shoulder creeps round, and gives me gyp for days after.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did lower body today,

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 97.5kg

Front Squat - 4x10 @ 47.5kg

1 arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

Decline Crunchs - 3x10

About to have home made curry, will give more details later on or tomorrow, if I get lucky!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this a muscular problem caused by an injury ? Does it cause any other problems ?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Is this a muscular problem caused by an injury ? Does it cause any other problems ?


Yeah it an old muscuar injury, made worse by the fact I've ignored it for years. I think it's been a combination of years of boxing and my work, both of which if you're not careful can cause rounded shoulders by over developing the pec minor and front delts. That and the constant over extension during punching causes tiny tears and eventually scar tissue to develop in the infraspinatus. Then on top of this, I've done years of bad benching technique, arms flared, no back arch, and not turning my elbows at the top (as if trying to bend the bar) it amazing my shoulder works at all! Lol

So not it's the usual rotator cuff exercises and stretching of the infraspinatus to get some elasticity back in to it. It's slow going though.

Most of the time it's just a dull ache which is why I've (stupidly) ignored it for so long. But if I've done something to set it off I sometimes can't lift my arm above shoulder level, strangely there's no pain when it's like this, my arm just won't raise. That's pretty rare though, maybe 1/2 times a year and only last a day or so.

Think it is slowly getting better though.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Did lower body today,
> 
> Deadlift - 3x5 @ 97.5kg
> 
> ...


Are you alternating the rep ranges each time mate? It was always 3 or 4 x10 i performed on the front squat. It was nasty lol.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Are you alternating the rep ranges each time mate? It was always 3 or 4 x10 i performed on the front squat. It was nasty lol.


Oops, no that's me being a d#ck! Lol Should be 4x10, and they definitely felt nasty this time! Lol Going to stick with the same weight for another week as I'm not surei went completely ass to grass on the last couple of reps. Legs actually feel ok, but I've got a nice tightness in my upper back from keeping my elbows up. Good workout though!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Definitely takes a bit of getting used to.

I don't actually go atg. I used to always but for some reason i can't get all the way down now lol, even with just bodyweight.

I always aim for just below parallel.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Definitely takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> I don't actually go atg. I used to always but for some reason i can't get all the way down now lol, even with just bodyweight.
> 
> I always aim for just below parallel.


the 90KG x 10 of front squats were horrible. probable the least fun exercuse, but they certainly feel like they work


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Definitely takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> I don't actually go atg. I used to always but for some reason i can't get all the way down now lol, even with just bodyweight.
> 
> I always aim for just below parallel.


It'll be those big bloody hamstrings from all that deadlifting getting in the way!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> the 90KG x 10 of front squats were horrible. probable the least fun exercuse, but they certainly feel like they work


Well, thanks for pointing out how sh#t my weights are compared to yours! Lol Seriously though that's some good front squatting! You must have a good upper back too, to be squatting that weight, mines still stiff.

Think I've got a bit more in me, as they didn't feel too bad. Think a just need more Ora rise on them, and to strengthen any weaknesses that they're showing up on me. Definitely will keep the weight the same this week, as I think I let my right knee collapse in a bit, as it's giving me a bit of gyp. Hoping it won't cause any problems on my squats tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> the 90KG x 10 of front squats were horrible. probable the least fun exercuse, but they certainly feel like they work


Well, thanks for pointing out how sh#t my weights are compared to yours! Lol Seriously though that's some good front squatting! You must have a good upper back too, to be squatting that weight, mines still stiff.

Think I've got a bit more in me, as they didn't feel too bad. Think a just need more Ora rise on them, and to strengthen any weaknesses that they're showing up on me. Definitely will keep the weight the same this week, as I think I let my right knee collapse in a bit, as it's giving me a bit of gyp. Hoping it won't cause any problems on my squats tomorrow. 

Edit

WTF is Ora rise???? That should have been "practice" lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought ORA rise was some technical term iv never heard of. Auto spell check is amazing I sent an e-mail to a customer at work and put "afternoon genital men" luckily I have a good relationship with them and they took it as a joke.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did upper today

Bench - 3x5 @ 71kg

BOR - 3x5 @ 66kg

Superset

Chins - 10/10/9/8

DB Shoulder press - 10/10/9/9 @ 16kg each

EZ bar Skulls - 10/8/6 @ 25kg

Felt pretty damn hard all the way through today apart from the Shoulder press which went up surprisingly easily. The bench and rows were definitely near my limit, I think I've another 3 or so kg on the bench as I'm still keeping it nice and slow, being careful with my form. But I noticed on the rows I was coming out the of 90degree stance a little, so not sure whether to drop the weight a bit or just plough on regardless. Appreciate some advice on that one guys. 

I think the chins were a bit of a slog due to the amount of effort the Bench and Row took, so I'm not surprised I only matched last weeks reps.

The skulls were fine, think there's a bit more in I can put on those.

So, a good hard workout, pretty happy! 

Came home to find the missus has made flapjacks and carrot cakes. Won't be losing my fat back any time soon! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I thought ORA rise was some technical term iv never heard of. Auto spell check is amazing I sent an e-mail to a customer at work and put "afternoon genital men" luckily I have a good relationship with them and they took it as a joke.


Lol That's ace, lucky you knew them!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

keep up the good work monkey, lifts are improving nicely


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> keep up the good work monkey, lifts are improving nicely


Cheers pal. 

How're you getting on, I've not seen your journal for a while?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Great work as usual mate. Strong lifting.

Sounds like similar issues with BOR to what i'm having.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This may be controversial but I would say with the rows let your form slip a little. I'm not saying go crazy but your body needs to be forced to handle more weight in order to grow. If you stall you can either drop the weight and deload or increase the weight and drop the reps. I prefer to up the weight and shock the body even if the form is not spot on. If I add weight and only do 3 good reps and 2 partial reps I will try for 4 good reps and 2 partials the next week, then the following week 5 good reps and so on. This is just my view and others may disagree but it may be worth a try. If it doesn't work for you than at least you have tried. I have used this system myself when struggling and a month later you can easily do the weight you struggled with previously. But also on the other hand I have used the deload system also to achieve the same result.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

agree with aad that trial & error is never a bad option

but STRONGLY disagree with the advice on bad form(and training to failure/partials etc). it has only ever done my more harm than good in my own experience


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> How're you getting on, I've not seen your journal for a while?


going well, i've been updating it mate, you must have missed it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Morning gents,

I've had a think about my BOR's, and I think I have a plan.

Here's where I'm up too, my problem this week was I couldn't lift the weight for the reps while keeping my body at 90degrees, my form was still good, lower back arched, chest out, no momentum in the lift. So I don't feel I'm in danger of injury, it's more that if I allow myself to stand closer to 45 degrees I'll hitting more upper than the middle back which I wanted to target. So I think I'll go for a bit of a compromise between the advice of @aad123 and @DigIt, both of whom make very good points.

So I think I will march on for a max of 4 more weeks increasing 1kg a week which would take me to 70kg, which would be a nice mile stone. Then I'll deload by 5-7kg and build back up to, and hopefully beyond 70kg. All the way through I'll keep as close to 90degrees as I can, though this is more because I've never tried them at that angle than because I think it's the best way to perform them.

As always, thoughts and opinions welcome. And cheers for your advice guys!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> going well, i've been updating it mate, you must have missed it


Tracked you down, I must have had a blind spot! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Morning gents,
> 
> I've had a think about my BOR's, and I think I have a plan.
> 
> ...


excellent thought, personally I'd deload by about 10kg tho


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> excellent thought, personally I'd deload by about 10kg tho


Think you're right, mate, that'd give me a bit more time to build back up.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Lower body today,

Squats - 3x5 @ 87.5kg

SLDL - 10/10/9/8 @ 67.5kg

DB Lunges - 20 @ 40kg

Leg Raises - 10/10/10/8

Squats were tough today due to my quads still being a bit shot from the front squats on Saturday, but they went up no prob's.

SLDL's were fine, I'm not going to rush the weight up on them as I'm still working on my form.

Lunges were very tough, my quads were totally fried, so I just did one set. Hopefully as my quads get used to the front squats the DOMS should reduce, and I'll get the lunges back to 2 sets next week.

Another good workout, though I wonder if I'll have to miss a session or two in the next few weeks as I'm feeling a bit beat up today. Feeling good too though!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

taking a little extra rest every now and again won't hurt you mate, you'll probably come back stronger


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I know the feeling with having leftover soreness from the prior leg session but you will adapt to this and get used to the frequency.

Something i struggled with at the beginning, i thought it was a wind up lol. Hardly get doms now unless something completely new gets introduced.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I know the feeling with having leftover soreness from the prior leg session but you will adapt to this and get used to the frequency.
> 
> Something i struggled with at the beginning, i thought it was a wind up lol. Hardly get doms now unless something completely new gets introduced.


That's why I recommend squatting 3x a week to start. It makes everything easier after that.

It's also a lot harder to start squatting 3 times a week once you have been training a while and have starting doing some real weight.

Anyhoo

Good lifting buddy


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers guys

Actually feeling really good today, no DOMS, no aches and pains, just feeling fresh and ready for tomorrow. So unless I'm suddenly crippled by DOMS tomorrow I'm going to crack on and leave resting for when I'm dead! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

rarely get doms myself tbh. only when introducting new stuff

only 2 new exercises i started were...standing OHPs strangely didnt get any doms apart from little bit in my tris

BORs definitely felt new muscles were activated, good doms in mid back/lats :thumbup1:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> rarely get doms myself tbh. only when introducting new stuff
> 
> only 2 new exercises i started were...standing OHPs strangely didnt get any doms apart from little bit in my tris
> 
> BORs definitely felt new muscles were activated, good doms in mid back/lats :thumbup1:


Yeah, I'm expecting to be ok this week, my legs should be getting used to the front squats now.

After upper body sessions I always have a nice tightness in my back, I quite like it, let's you know you've worked hard! I actually had a bit of upper back DOMS from the front squats, I think from keeping my elbows up.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

my body aches in all sorts of strange ways. I train back and my shoulders ache, I train chest and my lats ache, train shoulders and my triceps ache. Im just a freak.


----------



## kuzzbro (Nov 20, 2012)

good post mate


----------



## kuzzbro (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> my body aches in all sorts of strange ways. I train back and my shoulders ache, I train chest and my lats ache, train shoulders and my triceps ache. Im just a freak.


I guess it's part of the benefit of using heavy weights, they even stresses muscles that aren't directly used in the lift.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Didn't get to post yesterday's workout as I met up with a mate I've not seen in ages.

Thursday-Upper

Dips - 3x5 @ 17kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @ 70kg

Superset

DB Incline Bench - 4x10 @ 21kg

Pull Ups - 10/10/9/9

EZ bar Curls - 10/8/6

A good workout throughout, hard, but no prob's.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Friday - lower

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 100kg

Front Squats - 4x10 @ 47.5kg

1 arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

Decline Crunches - 3x10

As Thursday, really, hard but satisfying. Starting to feel those dead's now!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's good, deads are great, especially when they start to get really hard


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> that's good, deads are great, especially when they start to get really hard


Yep, I'm just getting starting to get to the weights that try to intimidate you before the lift.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

they're the ones, you look at them and think sh!t I'm going to have to lift that


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Stop cheating with them low repper front squats :lol:

Some great lifting as ever mate!

Have you got any pb's? And are you near any of them?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Stop cheating with them low repper front squats :lol:
> 
> Some great lifting as ever mate!
> 
> Have you got any pb's? And are you near any of them?


How much of a d#ck am I??? Lol

Sorry, again that should have read 4x10! It must be my huge pumped up legs sucking all the blood from my brain! Lol

I'm not sure with pb's at the mo, I was lifting similar weights but for higher reps a year or two ago, but I think it was pretty poor form, just chasing the weight. And on Wendlers which I did for 4-5 months leading up to Christmas there's only 1 all out setas opposed to 3x5. I'll check my old journal tomorrow and post up the last few max's I did on Wendlers, so we can compare. I'm definitely getting close though.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Upper body today

Meant to do 72kg on bench today, but mixed up and put on two 2.5kg plates instead of two 1.25kg plates.

Bench Press - 3x5 @ 74.5kg

BOR - 3x5 @ 67kg

Superset

DB Shoulder Press - 10/10/9/9 @ 16kg each

Chins - 10/10/9/8

EZ bar Skulls - 10/8/8 @ 25kg

Pretty pleased with my workout today, it's always nice when you get your reps then realise you've lifted more than you meant. The other way is very annoying! Lol I think, unless anyone has a better suggestion (always welcome!) I'll drop the weight back to 72kg next week, and carry on working up from there, as although I got the reps today, I think even another kg would have had me fail. Took everything I had to get it, so I'll knock it back down and be back at this weight in 3-4 weeks hopefully a bit stronger than I am now.

I let myself come closer to 45 degrees on the last couple of Rows of each set today, and found them not to bad at all. Can't decide if I'm better at 90degrees with a lower weight, or a bit more upright and pile the weight on. Either way I'll do the deload when I hit 70kg and build back up keeping as close to 90degrees as I can. Then weigh up which suit me better.

Obviously after the bench I didn't have much in me to get extra reps on the S Press, think I'll get the rep next week, same with the chins, diners crossed.

Skulls were good, and finished of my tri's nicely!

Think I've put on about a kg in the last month, and lost just over an inch on my belly. So feeling pretty good. Especially after how much I pigged out over the weekend to celebrate, sausage butties, chilli with piles of nachos and cheese, and plenty of Mars bars to help me work rest and play!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just for comparison, my last lifts on Wendlers 5-3-1 were.

Squat - 4 @ 106kg

Bench - 3 @ 79.5kg

Deadlift - 5 @ 115kg

Shoulder Press - 3 @ 53.5kg

These were all out sets, leaving nothing in the tank, so it's a bit difficult to compare to 3x5, but it gives an idea of where I was.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome liting mate!

I'm happy with my bench ptogress then i read yours lol

You could maybe shoot for a 4x5 on the bench next time round?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Just for comparison, my last lifts on Wendlers 5-3-1 were.
> 
> Squat - 4 @ 106kg
> 
> ...


Those are some impressive lifts mate, what was your body weight at that time.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Those are some impressive lifts mate, what was your body weight at that time.


Cheers mate, I was 64kg-141lbs and that was late december. Ideally I'd like to get some good multiple bodyweight lifts, so plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate, I was 64kg-141lbs and that was late december. Ideally I'd like to get some good multiple bodyweight lifts, so plenty of room for improvement.


FU*KING HELL, THOSE LIFTS ARE AMAZING AT 64KG. :beer:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> FU*KING HELL, THOSE LIFTS ARE AMAZING AT 64KG. :beer:


Cheers, mate, that's very kind, and does help the motivation. 

But in fairness they were all single max sets working like your life depended on it. If I tried the sort of volume you do you could probably cut those numbers in half! I know after the deadlift even like 5 mins later I doubt I could have even got another set of 3 out.

Thanks again though.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Awesome liting mate!
> 
> I'm happy with my bench ptogress then i read yours lol
> 
> You could maybe shoot for a 4x5 on the bench next time round?


Lol I would definitely swap my progress for yours, mate! 

Think I'll drop it back down to where it should have been, then build back up at 1kg a week till I stall, then deload and do the same again. Though I'd be interested to hear what @simonthepieman thinks about that, I don't want to mess with the routine!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Lol I would definitely swap my progress for yours, mate!
> 
> Think I'll drop it back down to where it should have been, then build back up at 1kg a week till I stall, then deload and do the same again. Though I'd be interested to hear what @simonthepieman thinks about that, I don't want to mess with the routine!


hi mate. yo called :lol:

whats your question?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> hi mate. yo called :lol:
> 
> whats your question?


He's worried that he's getting too strong too quick on your routine and wants your advice on what to do!

Its scaring him to the point of considering regressing back to lighter weights :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> He's worried that he's getting too strong too quick on your routine and wants your advice on what to do!
> 
> Its scaring him to the point of considering regressing back to lighter weights :lol:


sorry, i just woke up and not quite with it. That read like he was worried he was getting too strong too quick. That can't be right


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> sorry, i just woke up and not quite with it. That read like he was worried he was getting too strong too quick. That can't be right


:laugh:

I was just joking mate due to the fact he's doing well.

I believe his question relates to post 138 where he put an extra 2.5kg on the benvh press without realising and still hit his 3x5

Hes thinkin now about dropping back?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> hi mate. yo called :lol:
> 
> whats your question?


Ah, just the man! 

I was wondering how you'd recommend progressing on the primary exercises on your routine. At the moment I thinking of increasing the weight each week till I fail to reach my reps, then deload by 10kg or so and build back up and hopefully past the point I last failed at. Or would you say it's better to stick at a weight, doing my 3x5 for 2-4 weeks until I feel ready to put a bit more on the bar?

Also any thoughts on how I've set up the routine in general would be more than welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> hi mate. yo called :lol:
> 
> whats your question?


Ah, just the man! 

I was wondering how you'd recommend progressing on the primary exercises on your routine. At the moment I thinking of increasing the weight each week till I fail to reach my reps, then deload by 10kg or so and build back up and hopefully past the point I last failed at. Or would you say it's better to stick at a weight, doing my 3x5 for 2-4 weeks until I feel ready to put a bit more on the bar?

Also any thoughts on how I've set up the routine in general would be more than welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

if you are progressing, keep moving forward.

If you can lift the weight at the desired reps you are ready to move forward. simple as that.

Just remember, a routine is a framework to help you get strong and more capable. Its you lifting the weight that makes it happen, not the routine. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers, Mate. 

Not wanting to jinx it, but I do feel I'm making better progress now, than I have done in years!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

@simonthepieman

One of the first things you advised me was to look to progress every week in weight, sets or reps. In this sort of instance (poorer form, pretty much at failure) would it mabe be beneficial to throw in an extra set or perhaps an extra rep on each set say a 4x5 or a 3 x6.

I know from my previous experience i would always move the weight up and hit a 5,4,4 or 5,4,3 for instance and i would then try and improve on this the following week. (Albeit monkey is a far better bencher than me) and only look to change rep/set patterns and exercises when stalling rwo week in a row.

Would the latter be the best approach in your opinion?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> @simonthepieman
> 
> One of the first things you advised me was to look to progress every week in weight, sets or reps. In this sort of instance (poorer form, pretty much at failure) would it mabe be beneficial to throw in an extra set or perhaps an extra rep on each set say a 4x5 or a 3 x6.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter so long as you are moving forward. The idea is to take the largest realist jump forward you can sustain.

So the order of importance is

1. Weight

2. Weight reduced volume

3. Sets

4. Reps

If you can progress using the top variables do so. If you can't. Move down one step.

Once you fall off the list. Deload and reset


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It doesn't matter so long as you are moving forward. The idea is to take the largest realist jump forward you can sustain.
> 
> So the order of importance is
> 
> ...


Great post mate. Cheers

Im sure this will prove very helpful to a lot of people.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just like to thank Simon and Tommay for the above information, cleared a few things up for me and given me something to think about. Thanks guys.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Just like to thank Simon and Tommay for the above information, cleared a few things up for me and given me something to think about. Thanks guys.


I'm still figuring it all out mate just like you 

No need to go backwards on your weights though not when youre on the up 

Its like you said yourself 'get strong or die' :laugh:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm still figuring it all out mate just like you
> 
> No need to go backwards on your weights though not when youre on the up
> 
> Its like you said yourself 'get strong or die' :laugh:


You're right... You b#stard! Lol

I think I'll go for the same weight next week though, and try to improve my form as my elbows flared a bit getting the last reps out, and it's tweaked my shoulder. Well that and I'm doing a load of carving at work at the mo, and that always screws my shoulder up.

I did my lower body today

Squats - 3x5 @ 90kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/9 @ 67.5kg

DB Lunges - 20/18 @ 40kg

Leg raise - 10/10/10/8

Squats felt harder than I thought they should today, think i leant a bit far forward on them as a result. Hoping to be back on form next week.

SLDL's were fine, all 10s next week!

Lunges actually felt a bit easier this week, which was good as I was dreading them after the squats!

Leg raises were no problem, I want 4x10 next week!

Good workout!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done monkey man, those DB lunges are very good


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well done monkey man, those DB lunges are very good


cheers Mark, though I should specify that's two 20kg DB's not two 40kg's, that would be impressive! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

lunges with 20's is hard mate, I know I've done them


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried last night with 70lb DBs. Not fun after HIIT


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I tried last night with 70lb DBs. Not fun after HIIT


The only thing I ever want to do after HIIT is lie down with my legs raised and wait to stop feeling sick! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Upper again today, wasn't sure how it'd go today as I'm feeling a bit stiff and worn out, but was actually pretty good.

Dips - 3x5 @ 18kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @ 72.5kg

Superset

DB Incline Press - 10/10/9/9 @ 22kg

Pull Ups - 10/10/9/9

EZ bar Curls - 10/8/6 @ 30kg

Dips actually felt pretty easy today, which was a shock. 19kg next week! 

Rows were tough, but I got them out, feeling it more in my lower back than anywhere else, but I guess that might be due to being at 90 degrees.

The rest of the workout was good and hard, but I'm expecting further improvements next week.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's it mate, slow and steady, dips are going very well


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Upper again today, wasn't sure how it'd go today as I'm feeling a bit stiff and worn out, but was actually pretty good.
> 
> Dips - 3x5 @ 18kg
> 
> ...


Strength of a Bear!

How do you find low rep dips with heavy weight in comparison to high rep dips mate?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Upper again today, wasn't sure how it'd go today as I'm feeling a bit stiff and worn out, but was actually pretty good.
> 
> Dips - 3x5 @ 18kg
> 
> ...


Strength of a Bear!

How do you find low rep dips with heavy weight in comparison to high rep dips mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Upper again today, wasn't sure how it'd go today as I'm feeling a bit stiff and worn out, but was actually pretty good.
> 
> Dips - 3x5 @ 18kg
> 
> ...


Some nice looking numbers there!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> that's it mate, slow and steady, dips are going very well


Cheers Mark, yeah I'm really pleased with the dips at the mo. Though one of my best mates was doing sets of 8 with 40kg added, which he'll no doubt take great pleasure in reminding me of! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Strength of a Bear!
> 
> How do you find low rep dips with heavy weight in comparison to high rep dips mate?


Paddington bear, maybe! Lol

I've always liked dips, probably due to my low body weight making them a bit easier for me. But I've never done them for low reps like this before, so it's taken me a while to get used to the weight. But I feel I'm getting into my grove with them now, and have to say I'm really enjoying all my 3x5 exercises, really nice feeling of power rather than pump at those rep.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Some nice looking numbers there!


Cheers Simon, I think I must be getting near some pb's now, but it's hard to be definitive due to previously training at higher rep ranges and probably letting form slip due to chasing the kg. But definitely feel like I'm making improvements for the first time in a long time!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Paddington bear, maybe! Lol
> 
> I've always liked dips, probably due to my low body weight making them a bit easier for me. But I've never done them for low reps like this before, so it's taken me a while to get used to the weight. But I feel I'm getting into my grove with them now, and have to say I'm really enjoying all my 3x5 exercises, really nice feeling of power rather than pump at those rep.


Found it helps training your triceps first with bench dips. Legs on 1 bench, arms on another(higher) put weight on your lap and do 25 reps, 10kg,20kg,30kg. Get those 75 reps out and then get on the dip bar with 20 then 30 and get 25 in all out.. Bloat out and ive got alot stronger, onto 40kg db


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Found it helps training your triceps first with bench dips. Legs on 1 bench, arms on another(higher) put weight on your lap and do 25 reps, 10kg,20kg,30kg. Get those 75 reps out and then get on the dip bar with 20 then 30 and get 25 in all out.. Bloat out and ive got alot stronger, onto 40kg db


Cheers mate, I might give that a go if I stall on the dips.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't seem to have had a moment to myself, so I'll try and write up some notes on yesterdays workout later. But for now, here's what I did.

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 102.5kg

Front Squats - 10/10/10/8 @ 50kg

1 Arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

Decline Crunches - 4x10


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Don't seem to have had a moment to myself, so I'll try and write up some notes on yesterdays workout later. But for now, here's what I did.
> 
> Deadlift - 3x5 @ 102.5kg
> 
> ...


Those lifts are creeping up mate. Top stuff. How are the deads and front squat feeling?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Those lifts are creeping up mate. Top stuff. How are the deads and front squat feeling?


Cheers bud, deads are fine apart from my dicky right shoulder kept rolling forward due to the weight. I think I put more weight on to my left leg, and also seem to have a real problem properly contracting my lat's etc on my right side (even when benching). Think I'll have to do some light deads and really work on my form.

Still really enjoying the front squats (even wrote them down properly this week ! Lol) were pretty tough this week, had to take a breath on the last 2 sets, but I'm hoping to be on 60kg within a couple months.

DB swings were a bit like the deads, just having a problem locking my right shoulder in place, but apart from that they were good.

The crunches, were fine.

Another good workout in the main. 

I know you didn't ask for all that info, but I thought I might as well turn this in to my write up of the workout. Lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Your journal mate, your place to put how things are working out.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's good stuff mate, must be hard doing front squats after deads, they're a bloody hard exercise on their own


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> that's good stuff mate, must be hard doing front squats after deads, they're a bloody hard exercise on their own


Cheers Mark, I think I'm still in the honeymoon period with the front squats as they're still a pretty new exercise to me, so I'm not finding them to bad. The lunges are the ones I hate! Lol

Meant to ask, (if you don't mind) what is it you do? As your knowledge of nutrition etc is very impressive.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Your journal mate, your place to put how things are working out.


Don't be telling me that, or I'll start a monster b#tch fest about wives, kids, work, and all those other unimportant distractions that get in the way of ones training! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks for the compliment, I run a health shop and have trained with quite a number of the vitamin and herbs companies. oh and I'm an acupuncturist as well


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> thanks for the compliment, I run a health shop and have trained with quite a number of the vitamin and herbs companies. oh and I'm an acupuncturist as well


Wow, so you're pretty well versed then! Do you sell online, I still need to order some supp's? Rather give the money to someone I kinda know. Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Wow, so you're pretty well versed then! Do you sell online, I still need to order some supp's? Rather give the money to someone I kinda know. Lol


actually probably better to give me a call, I don't have everything online, it's 01473 221688


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

A good session today

Bench - 3x5 @ 75kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 68kg

Superset

DB OHP - 10/10/10/9 @ 16kg (each)

Chins - 10/10/9/9

EZ bar Skulls - 12/10/10 @ 25kg

Bench was tough today, got the reps out, but there was a bit of wriggling in doing it. Lol

The rest was all enjoyably hard!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's good mate, no point being there and it's all easy


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> actually probably better to give me a call, I don't have everything online, it's 01473 221688


Cheers Mark, that's great, I'll give you a bell tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So Mark, you give people the needle ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> A good session today
> 
> Bench - 3x5 @ 75kg
> 
> ...


OHP and Skulls nice reps but what weight ?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> OHP and Skulls nice reps but what weight ?


Aw cr#p, the joy of being rushed off your feet, and cocking up even the simplest of tasks! Lol

The OHP was with 16kg DB's, and the Skull Crushers were with 25kg.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn it, was determined to get at least a vaguely early night tonight, but didn't finish my tea till 10:00 then went to bed too soon after, lay there tossing and turning, then my legs started twitching, and now I'm on the sofa about to watch duel survival.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> So Mark, you give people the needle ?


that i do


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

A good workout today despite a crappy nights sleep. Finally got off about 1:00, but was woken by our 10 month old (Sid) wanting a feed. Got back to sleep, then was woken by one of our 6 year olds (Alfie) who had swallowed a tooth that had been hanging by a thread for the last few days. He was a bit upset and his throat was hurting so I ended up in bed with him, after having an argument with his twin brother (Louis) about the fact I wasn't getting in his bed. Got off to sleep to be woken by our dog (Aggie) whining and scratching at the back door. Went down let her out, I assume she had an upset tum. Let her back in, went back to bed and got up at 6:00am. A good night! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did lower today

Squats - 3x5 @ 92.5kg

SLDL - 3x5 @ 67.5kg

DB Lunges - 20/18 @ 40kg

Hanging leg raises - 10/10/10/8

Pleased with the squats today felt like good form and depth, and was able to get them out nice and controlled. 

No problems with the rest of the workout, but have to say all the primary exercises I'm doing now are at weights that pretty intimidating. Well, till I own them!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you'll be fine mate just keep pushing the boundaries and you'll be doing 100kg squats before you know it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you surprised at the progression you have been able to make without hammering your body to failure mate?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> you'll be fine mate just keep pushing the boundaries and you'll be doing 100kg squats before you know it


That's the mile stone I'm focussed on! For now!

I read years ago with regards to training in the martial arts that if you're not intimidated by the thought of your next training session, then you're just going through the motions, I think the same could be said for weight training.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Are you surprised at the progression you have been able to make without hammering your body to failure mate?


I am actually, it's been a bit of an eye opener. Being able to train each part twice a week has made such a difference, I've permanently got that nice tightness in my muscles that let's you know you've worked them well, and they're growing as a result. If I can keep the progress going for the next few weeks then I should be well into pb's.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I almost completely stopped going to failure and I don't think it has reduced the effectiveness of my training, if fact I think I train harder as I'm better recovered from the previous session.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I almost completely stopped going to failure and I don't think it has reduced the effectiveness of my training, if fact I think I train harder as I'm better recovered from the previous session.


Absolutely, I also find if I get more total reps over the sets than I would have if I'd maxed out on the first one. Having said that I pushed it pretty close today on my incline press-pull ups superset. Was a bit wobbly and queasy afterwards. Lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Absolutely, I also find if I get more total reps over the sets than I would have if I'd maxed out on the first one. Having said that I pushed it pretty close today on my incline press-pull ups superset. Was a bit wobbly and queasy afterwards. Lol


He'll be able to clarify but i think the advise pieman gave to me was to push it that extra mile to hit your target reps if theyre in sight. However if you comfortavly hit the target reps then theres no need, youve met your objective and theres no need to drive yourself to failure beyond this point.

However, If i'm doing a 3x5 and ive got 6 or 7 in the final set without hitting failure then i'll do those reps as well.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Upper body today.

Dips - 3x5 @ 19kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @ 75kg

Superset

DB Incline press - 10/10/10/9 @ 22kg

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9

EZ bar Bicep curl - 10/8/6 @ 30kg

A tough session today, dips were ok but the BOR's were pretty tough, 1kg increments from here on I think.

I really pushed the Incline press and pull ups today, definitely couldn't have got another rep out on either, like I said in my previous post, felt pretty shaky afterwards. Worth it though!  don't think I'll try to increase the reps on either next week.

The curls were tough too, as my arms were shot, had to remind myself it's all for the girls! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> He'll be able to clarify but i think the advise pieman gave to me was to push it that extra mile to hit your target reps if theyre in sight. However if you comfortavly hit the target reps then theres no need, youve met your objective and theres no need to drive yourself to failure beyond this point.
> 
> However, If i'm doing a 3x5 and ive got 6 or 7 in the final set without hitting failure then i'll do those reps as well.


I find that I can tell when the next rep isn't going to be complete and I don't even attempt it. I have never trained my legs to failure and they seem to be doing ok so iv just adopted the same approach to everything else.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Upper body today.
> 
> Dips - 3x5 @ 19kg
> 
> ...


very good. You are close to no mans land soon. Prepare for battle


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> He'll be able to clarify but i think the advise pieman gave to me was to push it that extra mile to hit your target reps if theyre in sight. However if you comfortavly hit the target reps then theres no need, youve met your objective and theres no need to drive yourself to failure beyond this point.
> 
> However, If i'm doing a 3x5 and ive got 6 or 7 in the final set without hitting failure then i'll do those reps as well.


Cheers, mate. I think that's kinda what I'm doing, learning when to push and when to rest on my laurels. Gone are the days where I had anything left on that last sat of 3x5! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that BOR weight is very good, so no surprise it was tough, welldone keep up the good work


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> very good. You are close to no mans land soon. Prepare for battle


Cheers mate, and good analogy, I fear the battle will be much more First World War than First Gulf War! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> that BOR weight is very good, so no surprise it was tough, welldone keep up the good work


Thanks Mark, reckon I've a bit more in me yet!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Thanks Mark, reckon I've a bit more in me yet!


no worry mate, don't forget to PM me


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Lower body today

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 105kg

Front Squats - 4x10 @ 50kg

1 arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

Decline Crunches - 4x10

Deadlifts were pretty tough today, not so much legs or back, but my grip was definitely struggling. So far I'm using double overhand no chalk or straps, would like yo get another 10-20kg before a start using chalk, etc.

Front squats were tough too, but I can't blame that on anything other than weak legs! Lol

The others were ok, just going to try to up the reps on them next week.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nothing wrong with a bit of chalk, it will just stop the bar from slipping, you'll still be using your grip


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of chalk, it will just stop the bar from slipping, you'll still be using your grip


You're quite right, but I'm going to push it as far as I can, I'd like to do double body weight before I have to use it. Might finally have some man size forearms then! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Deadlifts and front squats are looking very good. I like the volume in the front squats, you should be sore tomorrow.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

All moving in the right direction here!

Do you prefer the double overhand grip? I dont think i could do that anymore lol.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Deadlifts and front squats are looking very good. I like the volume in the front squats, you should be sore tomorrow.


Cheers mate, I did let out a couple of (manly) sobs carrying the baby down the stairs just now! Lol although like you said about aching in weird places, the front squats seem to really work my upper back. Here's Elliot Hulse to explain why. Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> All moving in the right direction here!
> 
> Do you prefer the double overhand grip? I dont think i could do that anymore lol.


I'm trying to stick with it as long as possible just because my shoulders are all unbalanced, so I'm trying to keep all the strain equal on both.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Only just caught up mate...goings looking very good.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Only just caught up mate...goings looking very good.


Cheers mate, as always huge room for improvement though! 

How're you finding the 5x5? I've just got one of my mates to start it, is it Strong lifts you're doing?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate, as always huge room for improvement though!
> 
> How're you finding the 5x5? I've just got one of my mates to start it, is it Strong lifts you're doing?


Yeah mate I guess off and on been doing them 5-6months.... No better base for lifting IMO.

Done and couple of months on mehdi's stronglifts, I'm going a different variation now (strengthforums beginners) includes the front squat so it's a different challenge.

That's the beauty of lifting iron mate, you can always improve 

Doing fine and dandy so far, well done :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Seem to be busy as fvck at the moment, home and at work, so not had chance to post yesterdays workout, and had to put back today's from this morning to this afternoon, which I hate, like to blast it in the morning and feel free for the rest of the day.

Anyway, did upper yesterday,

BB Bench - 3x5 @ 76kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 69kg

Superset

DB Shoulder press - 4x10 @ 16kg (each)

Chins - 10/10/9/8

EZ Bar Skulls - 12/10/8 @ 27.5kg

Bench was very hard, but hopefully should manage 1 more kg next week, just keep telling myself "it's a tiny little kg, you won't even notice!" if only this would work for a whole year! Lol

BOR was ok, I'm definitely colder to 45degrees than 90 now, and I'm letting in a small amount of body movement to get the last rep or two, but I still feel form is pretty good.

OHP was fine, and think I could have got another rep on the chins but they were really bugging my bad shoulder.

Skulls were good.

Not a bad workout, except I had 5 work calls during it, 2 of which I had to answer, then had a guy come in to discuss some work just before the Skulls. (I work out in a back room at my workshop!)

The only thing that's really doing my head in is my right shoulder, which has caused me problems for 7-8 years, it's so bad I cant pour the kettle or pick up the baby with out pain. I've booked a deep tissue massage for tomorrow, really hoping it helps.

Doing lower body later today.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

good work in the gym mate (it's a bastard biting the heels at 80 bench isn't it  ) but that injury sounds bad 

hurts even lifting a kettle!? definitely get a physio appt after your deep tissue massage mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work fella


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome again mate. Truly great lifting.

I see what you mean about being busy as well.

Just keep plugging away anf do what you can do. Thats what im telling myself atm 

The shoulder really doesnt sound good though. Anythi g particualr aggravating it?

I had a sore shoulder and elbow when i first started these routines and it really bugged me for a while but one day it just seemed to dissapear. Like magically lol.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> good work in the gym mate (it's a bastard biting the heels at 80 bench isn't it  ) but that injury sounds bad
> 
> hurts even lifting a kettle!? definitely get a physio appt after your deep tissue massage mate


Yeah, I'm desperate to get to 80kg, think it'd be a really good confidence boost. Don't know if I can get there without a deload though, feel I'm right on my limit on bench, so trying to ignore the weights so I don't psych myself out! Lol Just gotta hit those reps!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Nice work fella


Cheers matey.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Awesome again mate. Truly great lifting.
> 
> I see what you mean about being busy as well.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. 

Unfortunately work's part of the problem, I've got a really big prestigious job at the moment, but it's requiring a lot of carving, and 8 hours a day bent over a workbench tapping away with a mallet really doesn't help! Lol

Got my physio and deep tissue massge today, not looking forward too it, but hopefully worth it after.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did lower yesterday,

Squats - 3x5 @ 95kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/7

DB Lunges - 20/20 @ 20kg (each)

Leg Raises - 4x10

Squats felt good and strong, still more in the tank! 

SLDL's felt good, but my mid back was giving way on that last set, just couldn't keep the thoracic extension despite my hamstrings feeling fine.

Lunges were tough, but got them done.

I'm doing my abb work as part of a tri-set on both lower days now, which consists of Abb's, then Single leg Calf raises, then stretching. I'm keen to get back my lost flexibility, and I need to build up my dodgy calf that I tore 18 months ago.

Happy with that workout, especially the squats!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yeah, I'm desperate to get to 80kg, think it'd be a really good confidence boost. Don't know if I can get there without a deload though, feel I'm right on my limit on bench, so trying to ignore the weights so I don't psych myself out! Lol Just gotta hit those reps!


could be a mental barrier as well dude. mindset plays a big part in progress!

if you believe, you will achieve


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Yeah mate I guess off and on been doing them 5-6months.... No better base for lifting IMO.
> 
> Done and couple of months on mehdi's stronglifts, I'm going a different variation now (*strengthforums beginners)* includes the front squat so it's a different challenge.
> 
> ...


Quality program that


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Not trained today, my shoulder is feeling a bit bruised from the massage, and could probably do with a rest. Also I'm way behind with stuff at work, despite doing 6 days a week. So I'm taking today and tomorrow off, and will come back ready to smash it on Monday.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Not trained today, my shoulder is feeling a bit bruised from the massage, and could probably do with a rest. Also I'm way behind with stuff at work, despite doing 6 days a week. So I'm taking today and tomorrow off, and will come back ready to smash it on Monday.


Enjoy the rest bite mate...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just as well I've not trained as I couldn't have updated anyway. The home button dropped off my iPhone last week, and I think my rather old and glitchy laptop may have a virus. So on a new iPhone now, but can't get it properly sorted with regards to iTunes. It's times like this I wish I wasn't such a Ludite!

Anyway, had a pretty poor upper workout today, I never ever improve for a rest, don't know if that's just me.

Bench - 3x5 @ 76kg

BOR - 3x5 @ 69kg

Superset

DB Shoulder Press - 10/10/9 @ 17kg (each)

Chins - 10/10/9

Going to deload on Bench and Rows next week as my form is suffering which in turn is aggravating my shoulder. Both felt harder today than last week despite keeping the weight the same, and on bench my arms were flaring right out on every rep. 

Shoulder Press and chins also felt hard, but do-able.

Cut the workout short as my shoulder was aching again, and I was getting hugely p#ssed off!

Going to try and not think about it now, as I don't want to drag any negativity in to tomorrow's squat session.

I know it wasn't too bad, but I can't abide any weakness in myself or not performing to the best of my ability. But f#ck it tomorrows another day, and we're all in this for the long term.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

rest it man...my wrist has gotten worse than after my 1st physio appt...should have just rested it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I sympathise mate. That last paragraph you wrote just about sums me up as well.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sensible head mate... I'm carrying a [email protected] shoulder myself and I'm just training round it.... Very foolish but I will get it seen too (dreading resting it up or at least being ordered to)

Fronties tomorrow?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's a good session mate, just a shame about the shoulder, nurse it for a while and take it easy. Find something else that doesn't give you problems


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you think the shoulder issue could be related to the type of training you are doing. I found constant heavy lifting caused me problems with my elbow joints. I changed to lighter weights with more reps and the issue reduced tremendously.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers for the comments, guys. Like I've said before it really does help keep ones chin up speaking to guys who understand.  I'll be sharing feelings next! Lol

Don't think the problem is the weight or the exercise specifically, it's more a case of too much weight on that exercise. As long as I keep perfect form I don't get any issues, so I think lighter weight, and nice slow controlled reps. Bloody frustrating though to have to drop it, but probably better in the long term.

I actually started writing this last night, can't believe I've only just got the chance to finish and post it now, fml! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers for the comments, guys. Like I've said before it really does help keep ones chin up speaking to guys who understand.  I'll be sharing feelings next! Lol
> 
> Don't think the problem is the weight or the exercise specifically, it's more a case of too much weight on that exercise. As long as I keep perfect form I don't get any issues, so I think lighter weight, and nice slow controlled reps. Bloody frustrating though to have to drop it, but probably better in the long term.
> 
> I actually started writing this last night, can't believe I've only just got the chance to finish and post it now, fml! Lol


8-10 reps? should see a good response from the muscles from the change up


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> 8-10 reps? should see a good response from the muscles from the change up


Not sure if I'll up the reps or just slow them down, equates to the same thing though, I guess, time under tension. But yeah, always good to shake things up a bit.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just realised I haven't posted Tuesdays session yet, doh!

Was a lower session,

Squats - 3x5 @ 95kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/8 @ I think it was 70kg but ill have to check

Missed the lunges as I was short on time.

Leg raises - 10/10/10

Not bad for a rushed session, same weight on the squats as last week, but definitely felt harder today. Hopefully next week will be better, as I really want to get in to triple figures! 

Today was an upper session

Dips - 3x5 @ 19kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @ 75kg

Superset

DB Incline Press - 10/10/10/9 @ 22kg each

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9

EZ Bar Bicep curl - 10/8/7 @ 30kg

A good session today, tough but I feel I can beat it next week.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

when you say TRICEP bar BOR what does this mean?

+20kg dips next session


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> when you say TRICEP bar BOR what does this mean?
> 
> +20kg dips next session


It Bent Over Row, and its hard to describe the bar, but it lets me use a close, hammer grip. (Palms facing eachother) Ill take a pic tomorrow! 

I'm going to SMASH 20kg next week, I'm calling it out!!! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> It Bent Over Row, and its hard to describe the bar, but it lets me use a close, hammer grip. (Palms facing eachother) Ill take a pic tomorrow!
> 
> I'm going to SMASH 20kg next week, I'm calling it out!!! Lol


i'd well prefer a hammer grip for rows, for strength. but to aid the forearm development (that will help with deadlifts) i'd stick with overhand grip

dipsdipsdipssssss


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm going to SMASH 20kg next week, I'm calling it out!!! Lol


That's the spirit...PMA (positive mental attitude). I think it so it will happen !!! Now go tiger grrrrrrr.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i'd well prefer a hammer grip for rows, for strength. but to aid the forearm development (that will help with deadlifts) i'd stick with overhand grip
> 
> dipsdipsdipssssss


I'm doing both at the mo, wide (ish) overhand on Monday, and close hammer grip on Thursday. Best of both worlds!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Doing BB rows I used to alternate grips too... Keeps everything guessing.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Quick catch up of Monday and Tuesdays sessions. Still stupidly busy at work and will be for another week or so, but hopefully things SHOULD calm down a bit after that.

Monday

Bench - 9/7/7 @ 66kg

BOR - 9/8/8 @ 59kg

Superset

DB Shoulder press - 10/10/9/8 @ 17kg

Chins - 10/10/9/8

Rippetoe Skulls - 11/8/6 @ 27.5kg

Bench and Rows were done slowly for forms sake, shoulder seemed fine. The rest of the workout was as per normal.

Tuesday

Squats - 3x5 @ 97.5kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/8

DB Lunges - 20/16 @ 21kg each

Leg raise - 3x10

All felt good and hard, feeling confident about hitting 100kg on the squats next week!  I missed the lunges last week and am paying for it now, they f#cking destroy my ham's and ar#e, if I drop anything it takes me about ten minutes to pick it back up! Lol

A good session though, and am going to p#ss the 20kg dips tomorrow!!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hahaha...lunges really do make a wee boy out of you!

chins won't take long before it's 10/10/10/10 reps 

...also can't wait for the +20k dips


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

definite for the 100kg squat next week, very well done young man. All looks to be going great


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

This is good to see mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers for the support guys! 

Was upper again yesterday,

Dips - 3x5 @ 20kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @ 76kg

Superset

DB Incline Bench - 4x10 @ 22kg each

Pull-ups - 4x10

EZ bar Bicep curls - 10/8/7 @ 30kg

I very pleasing session, smashed the dips!  Even paused at the bottom on each rep of the last set, so 21kg next week!

The BOR were a bit of a struggle though, think another week or two and ill need to deload as keeping form was definitely a struggle.

Was very happy with the incline bench and pull-ups, (for clarity I'm referring to underhand) 23kg db's be t week on the bench, and probably a 2.5kg plate for the pull-ups.

Curls were fine.

Very happy with that session, especially as it was a bit rushed with very little warm up.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

go you, happy man and a good session. Things are going really well


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a very rushed session again today, but I was determined to get it in as I've missed the last two Friday sessions.  Had to have a can of red bull to get me going today, really wasn't feeling it, very tired and lacking motivation. Was still in two minds about whether to train as I was warming up, but forced myself to do it. As always, am now incredibly glad I did! 

It was a short session due to needing to get back to work, but got my dead's and front squats which are the main part of my Friday routine.  Decided to try and equal what I did last session (3weeks ago  ) and I did! 

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 105kg

Front Squats - 4x10 @ 50kg

Were both ok, which surprised me! Lol Though there were a few deep breaths mid set on the front squats, and I caught sight of my grimacing face in the mirror as I racked the bar. It's I good job I train on my own! Lol

Short but sweet!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

equalling session from 3 weeks ago is excellent and grimacing should be par for the course, no pully face, no trying hard enough!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good work mate... 50's on the fronties is excellent IMO


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Good work mate... 50's on the fronties is excellent IMO


Cheers Jimmy. Still plenty of room for improvement though!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did upper today

Bench Press - 7/6/6 @ 68kg

BB BOR - 3x8 @ 61kg

Superset

DB Shoulder Press - 10/10/9/9 @ 17kg (each)

Chins - 10/10/9/9

EZ bar Skulls - 10/9/8 @ 27.5kg

Not too bad a session, but for some reason I found the bench press really tough this week. I am doing slow reps with (as close as possible) perfect form, but I still thought I should have got another 2-3 reps out. Hopefully next week will be better.

The rest of the workout was good and hard, but I managed to hit my targets, so pleased with that. Though felt a bit wobbly and sick after the press/chins, really worked for the last rep or two on those.

Don't think I'm eating enough at the mo, but work SHOULD ease after Friday, so ill be able to pay a bit more attention to my diet then.

100kg squats tomorrow, lets hope I smash it, and not the other way round! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

looks better than 'not too bad', i'd say a very good session there.

Don't just hope to smash the squats, go do it.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> looks better than 'not too bad', i'd say a very good session there.
> 
> Don't just hope to smash the squats, go do it.


Cheers Mark, I guess you're right, I just need to relax about the bench.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Took your advice Mark, smashed the squats, well, won on points at least! Lol

And if it works I've put my first ever vid on YouTube, so I can benefit from the opinions on my form from any of you learned chaps who care to view it. 

Squats - 3x5 @ 100kg PB!!!!

SLDL - 10/10/10/8 @ 70kg

DB Lunges - 20/16 @ 42kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Squats were HARD! But got em done! 

The rest were ok, but I might post a vid of my SLDL next week, as I'm not getting much stimulation in my hamstrings, compared to my lower back. Don't know if its a form issue, or if I just have a weak back! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah excellent, glad to see it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just realised, I didn't post a link! Lol






Should have titled it dopey fvcker squatting! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

form not too bad, try to keep your elbows pointing downwards, it will allow you to stay more upright rather than dropping body forwards. Get those trainers off, they are too spongy, either flat soles or no shoes mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work mate... As marks pick up a few pointers.

Personally I'm a barefoot squatter and adopt a wide bar grip to keep the angle off the wrist, but it's all practice


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mark_star said:


> form not too bad, try to keep your elbows pointing downwards, it will allow you to stay more upright rather than dropping body forwards. Get those trainers off, they are too spongy, either flat soles or no shoes mate


I disagree. You keep your elbows down on high bar squats.

He is doing low bar squats and your need your elbows up to keep a shelf on back.

There are different mechanics at works with the different lifts


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers guys, I'll try it bare foot next time. And I'll give it a wider grip on the bar, that's actually how I used to do it, and it allowed me to keep my elbows forward. I changed after reading a few things about taking a narrow grip to help get the bar on your traps, but I'll try my old way next week and Serbia I get on.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Excellent work mate... As marks pick up a few pointers.
> 
> Personally I'm a barefoot squatter and adopt a wide bar grip to keep the angle off the wrist, but it's all practice


as an alternative, I tend to have a narrow grip, but I don't hold the bar with my fingers I use my palm if that makes sense. It also allows you to get a real tightness on the bar with your back muscles


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I disagree. You keep your elbows down on high bar squats.
> 
> He is doing low bar squats and your need your elbows up to keep a shelf on back.
> 
> There are different mechanics at works with the different lifts


Only just saw this, cheers for the input Simon. Could I raise the bar a bit on my back then, and if so would that put more strain on my quads? As I'd like to be doing more of an Olympic squat.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Only just saw this, cheers for the input Simon. Could I raise the bar a bit on my back then, and if so would that put more strain on my quads? As I'd like to be doing more of an Olympic squat.


you can do whatever you want sweetheart 

Just make sure you do it one way or the other and work on getting form right. Doing a compromise is a great way to get injured or having your lifts suffer.

Personally I think your form is OK the way it is. I would work on your hand placement, but I see now need for whole sales changes. I'd carry on until you stall and then maybe try an alternative then


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> you can do whatever you want sweetheart
> 
> Just make sure you do it one way or the other and work on getting form right. Doing a compromise is a great way to get injured or having your lifts suffer.
> 
> Personally I think your form is OK the way it is. I would work on your hand placement, but I see now need for whole sales changes. I'd carry on until you stall and then maybe try an alternative then


Cheers darling, I'll stick pretty much to what I'm doing then.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When squatting I put my hands fairly close and keep my elbows up so that the bar rests on my traps better which make it a lot more confortable.

With the SLDL I used to get a back pump as you explained but now I only stand until the stress comes off the hamstrings. If I stand up fully my lower back feels like someone blew up a ballon in it. Although the form in this clip isnt ideal it shows the finish position.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Haven't been through any journals in a while mate. All going great in here.

Congratulations on the PB 

Terrific Stuff!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi guys

I've been very lazy with filling in my journal recently, but intend to rectify that as of now. Still been training hard, though due to work and last Friday my wife being ill I've only done my Friday lower workout about twice in the last five to six weeks. 

I won't try and fill in the detail, I'll just post my workouts for the last few weeks, starting on Thursday the 7th.

Thursday

Dips - 3x5 @ 21kg

Tricep bar row - 3x5 @ 77kg

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9 with 2.5kg plate

EZ bar curls - 10/8/7 @ 30kg

Friday

Missed due to work

Monday

Bench - 3x5 @ 69kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 62.5kg

DB Shoulder press - 10/10/10/9 @ 17kg

Chins - 10/10/10/9

EZ Bar Skulls - 10/9/8

Tuesday

Squats 3x5 @ 100kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/9 @ 70kg

DB Lunges - 20/16 @ 42kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Thursday

Dips 3x5 @ 22kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @ 78kg

DB Incline press - 10/10/10/9 @ 23kg

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9 +2.5kg

Friday

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 107.5

Front squats - 4x10 @ 50kg

Monday

Bench - 3x5 @ 70kg

BB BOR - 5/6/6 @ 64kg

DB Shoulder press - 10/10/10/9 @ 17kg

Chins - 10/10/10/9

EZ bar Skulls - 10/9/8 @ 28kg

Tuesday

Squat - 3x5 @ 100kg

SLDL - 4x10 @ 70kg

DB Lunges - 20/18 @ 42kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Thursday

Didn't train as I tweaked my upper back on the squats on Tuesday, going to deload next week.

Friday

Couldn't train as my wife had a throwing up bug, so I had to watch the kids all day.

Monday

Bench - 3x5 @ 71kg

BB BOR - 5/5/6 @ 65kg

DB Shoulder press - 10/10/10/9 @ 17kg

Chins - 10/10/10/9

EZ bar Skulls - 10/9/8 @ 28kg

Not really much progress there, but then I've been so busy that my workouts have been pretty rushed and my diet hasn't been great. Also I wonder if my squats have stalled partly because I've for the most part only been hitting my legs once a week?

Probably shouldn't train today as I've come down with the same bug the missus had. Been up since 3:00am with stomach cramps and frequent trips to the loo.... TMI! Lol But I feel I've missed to much training recently, and I'm reloading anyway, so it shouldn't be too bad.

Hope everyone's doing well, I'll try to have a catch up on your journals tonight.

Cheers


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice to have you back bud.

Albeit under the weather, I'm sure you will shake it soon.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well that was a poor attempt at keeping up to date! Lol note to self, must do better!

Struggled to get the workouts in, but here's the update.

Tuesday

Squats (deload) - 3x5 @ 90kg

SLDL - 4x10 @ 70kg

Thursday

Dips - 3x5 @ 22kg

Tricep bar BOR - 3x5 @ 78kg Deload next week

Superset

DB incline press - 10/10/10/8 @ 23kg. One rep less than week before 

Pull ups +2.5kg - 10/10/10/9

EZ bar curls - 10/8/7 @ 30kg

Friday

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 107.5kg

Front squats - 4x10 @ 50kg

Monday

No workout

Tuesday

Squats - 3x5 @ 90kg

SLDL - 4x10 @ 71kg

Lunges - 20/18 @ 42kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Thursday

Dips - 3x5 @ 23kg

EZ bar underhand BOR - 8/7/7 @ 65kg

Superset

DB incline press - 10/10/10/9 @ 23kg

Pull ups + 2.5kg - 10/10/10/9

EZ bar curls - 10/8/7 @ 30kg


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Not much improvement over the last 2-3 weeks really, but I think that's down to not eating enough, as I've definitely lost a bit of fat. Or maybe it's just because my focus hasn't been fully on my workouts. Whatever it is I'm determined to make sure that its a temporary blip!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

At the end of the day mate your still chipping away at your goals... Still some good lifts in though so don't get too concerned :thumb:

Eat more!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's it, just a short cruise and then ready to push on


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate. Good to have you back. As said above ..eat! :laugh:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did my lower body routine yesterday.

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 110 getting close to a pb there! 

Front squat - 4x10 @ 51kg

1 arm DB swing 2x10 (each arm) @ 20kg

Had to cut my workout a bit short due to some family stuff so missed out on my crunches. But pretty happy, definitely got a bit more in me on the dead's, and a bit more still on the frontie's. both were bloody hard though!

Got a foam roller the other day, and as well as being fun to play with, it does seem to have reduced the doms. Well, so far, I'll let you know how I am tomorrow! Lol

Oh, and I'm scoffing lots of nut's, eggs etc, trying to get that belly back, and maybe a bit more strength! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Did my lower body routine yesterday.
> 
> Deadlift - 3x5 @ 110 getting close to a pb there!
> 
> ...


Eat like a king my friend...

Get that PB smashed. ...

How's your form feel on the deads?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Eat like a king my friend...
> 
> Get that PB smashed. ...
> 
> How's your form feel on the deads?


Cheers Jim, think my form's alright, though I'm really having to work for each rep now, not like you on those 100kg dead's, you looked like you could have done them one handed! Lol I'll try and vid them this week, as I might be kidding myself on form.

As long as I'm not doing this, I'm happy! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers Jim, think my form's alright, though I'm really having to work for each rep now, not like you on those 100kg dead's, you looked like you could have done them one handed! Lol I'll try and vid them this week, as I might be kidding myself on form.
> 
> As long as I'm not doing this, I'm happy! Lol


Lol!

Swings and roundabouts mate...and I've only thought about using the vids recently in case I'm doing something wrong , it's all a learning curve.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Done upper body today,

Bench - 3x5 @ 71kg

BB BOR - 5/5/6 @ 66kg

Superset

DB Shoulder Press - 4x10 @ 17kg each

Chins - 4x10

EZ bar Skulls - 10/10/8/6 @ 28kg

Good workout today, felt nice and strong, almost added an extra kg to the bench, but form and confidence are my priority on that at the moment. Still felt hard but kept good form.

The BOR was fine, again, due to my dicky shoulder, I'm really working on keeping the thoracic extension and keeping it tight.

Pleased with the shoulder press and chins, I guess both would count as pb's! 

The skulls felt good too, if only every workout was like this! Lol

Off to gorge now!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job mate, PB's are great. Keep up the good work


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Splendid stuff mate. Well done on those pb's.

Post up some deadlift vids


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Solid session mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love that video, must have seen it a hundred times and always makes me wince.

You don't aften see anyone doing the wheel chair deadlift.

Stupid cnut must have thought it was impressive or he wouldn't have posted it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

What truly worries me is that nobody (especially the PT) stops him?!?

If I was running those risks I would like to have faith enough in the gym goers to at least pull me to one side.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I love that video, must have seen it a hundred times and always makes me wince.
> 
> You don't aften see anyone doing the wheel chair deadlift.
> 
> Stupid cnut must have thought it was impressive or he wouldn't have posted it.


It impressed me that his spine didn't snap! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> It impressed me that his spine didn't snap! Lol


Might not have snapped that time but Im sure it wont be long. Some gym's have banned deadlifts and with idiots like that around its no wonder.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Lower body today

Squats - 5/5/7 @ 92.5kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/8 @ 72.5

DB Lunges - 20/18 @ 21kg each

Leg raises - 3x10

Felt good and strong again today, think it must be the extra cal's I'm eating taking effect. Was 64kg at the start of the year, went up to nearly 66kg but that was with a bit of fat, am now back at my usual 64kg again. But at least I'm a bit stronger (I think) at it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Lower body today
> 
> Squats - 5/5/7 @ 92.5kg
> 
> ...


 :thumb: feeling stronger is half the battle... Nice squats... High volume SLDL straight after.. Tasty


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Lower body today
> 
> Squats - 5/5/7 @ 92.5kg
> 
> ...


Lovely looking lower body set up :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> :thumb: feeling stronger is half the battle... Nice squats... High volume SLDL straight after.. Tasty


Cheers mate, really pushed today, after the lunges my legs were shaking so much I could barely write down my reps. Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate, really pushed today, after the lunges my legs were shaking so much I could barely write down my reps. Lol


Good luck tomorrow!! Mwahahaha :devil2:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bring on the DOMS :cursing:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Good luck tomorrow!! Mwahahaha :devil2:


You evil [email protected]! Lol I'm using my foam roller even as I type!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You evil [email protected]! Lol I'm using my foam roller even as I type!


Pmsl think of it as encouragement!

Hot bath then Ice the buggers... Try and limit the John Wayne walk.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Practically no doms, thank you very much chaps! Lol

Upper body today

Dips - 3x5 @ 24kg

EZ bar BOR - 8/7/7 @ 67.5kg

Superset

DB Incline press - 10/10/10/9 @ 23kg each

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9 @ +2.5kg

EZ bar curls - 10/8/7 @ 30kg

Mixed session today, felt very up for it , but may have pushed a little too hard on the first two exercises. Was determined to get 4x10 on my incline press and pull ups as I've been stuck on exactly the same reps for 4-5 weeks, though one of those weeks I missed the session. I'm wondering if I don't see an improvement soon whether I should change the exercises, or the reps/sets? Or if I shouldn't worry too much about increasing the excessory exercises as long as my primary lifts are still improving?

I'm eating better again now, though probably only consuming 100-120g's of protien a day, which should work out just short of about a gram per pound of lean body weight, given I'm 142 pounds with a few inches of "bending flesh" around my middle. Lol

Must be due my period or something as I'm feeling very emotional today, the last rep on the incline press and pull ups took a good 5 seconds (felt like 5 hours) and when I failed to get the 10th rep on each I could have burst out crying! Lol I'm not even joking! Probably shouldn't have admitted that! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

with those reps there's still some good progression to be had out of this mate, you could even be adding 1.25kg a week and gradually coming down to 6 reps per set.

keep up the good work


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> with those reps there's still some good progression to be had out of this mate, you could even be adding 1.25kg a week and gradually coming down to 6 reps per set.
> 
> keep up the good work


Cheers Mark, that's what I was thinking, or keep the weight the same and try 5x8 for a bit. I'll probably give it another week or two, as training and diet have taken a back seat over the last month, also I think I've only got a few more weeks of progression on the dips before I have to deload, and that should effect the presses.

I'll have to give you a bell in the next week or so to order some more supp's too, definitely noticed an improvement on them.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers Mark, that's what I was thinking, or keep the weight the same and try 5x8 for a bit. I'll probably give it another week or two, as training and diet have taken a back seat over the last month, also I think I've only got a few more weeks of progression on the dips before I have to deload, and that should effect the presses.
> 
> I'll have to give you a bell in the next week or so to order some more supp's too, definitely noticed an improvement on them.


cool mate, glad you're doing well with them


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm of the same mindset as mark, slight decrease in working sets... Small regular increases in the weights.. Nibble away, but that's more strength bias.

That said what is the overall goal?

Chances are I've missed it someone so apologies if I have 

Also don't worry about emoticons, proves passion.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I'm of the same mindset as mark, slight decrease in working sets... Small regular increases in the weights.. Nibble away, but that's more strength bias.
> 
> That said what is the overall goal?
> 
> ...


Cheers bud, yep, strength is my main aim, with any added size a welcome bonus. But eventually I want to get back to the martial arts, and I'll need all the strength I can get to make up for my horrendous loss of fitness. Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers bud, yep, strength is my main aim, with any added size a welcome bonus. But eventually I want to get back to the martial arts, and I'll need all the strength I can get to make up for my horrendous loss of fitness. Lol


Fair play... If its strength your after then keep it simple but you know this so I apologise if I'm coming across like I'm teaching a granny to suck eggs....lower reps, higher weights.

Leave the upper rep ranges for lagging parts/ assistance

Only my opinion mind


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Fair play... If its strength your after then keep it simple but you know this so I apologise if I'm coming across like I'm teaching a granny to suck eggs....lower reps, higher weights.
> 
> Leave the upper rep ranges for lagging parts/ assistance
> 
> Only my opinion mind


All opinions and thoughts more than welcome! 

I think my body is the lagging part! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol at least your keeping your options open


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate, some impressive dipping there.

Personally i woukd just add weight to the presses and see how many sets of 8-10 you can hit and then just try and beat it in some way the follkwing week.

Definitely change it though. I think i was told two weeks of no progression is the time to change.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hey mate, some impressive dipping there.
> 
> Personally i woukd just add weight to the presses and see how many sets of 8-10 you can hit and then just try and beat it in some way the follkwing week.
> 
> Definitely change it though. I think i was told two weeks of no progression is the time to change.


Yeah, I might stick an extra kg each side and go for 4x8, and build from there.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did lower today

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 112.5kg

Front Squats - 4x10 @ 52kg

1 arm DB Swings - 2x10 (each arm) @ 20kg

Decline crunches - 3x10

Good workout today, though sweaty hands were causing my grip to go on the dead's, chalk next week I think. Close or at a PB too, my best is 1x5 @ 115kg, and next week I'll be smashing 3x5 @ 115kg. In fact I'll have to be careful I don't accidentally clean it, as it'll be going up so fast!!!

Everything else felt good and hard. 

Couple of vids to follow, on the dead's I'm using standard plates which puts the bar 3" lower than normal, so obviously will effect my form a bit.

Cheers y'all


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Deadlift!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh nice job mate, deads are doing great


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Front squat


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic spirit mate.... Great work. :thumb:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice one mate. The personal best is a certainty.

Ive never tried that grip before on front squats. I always go cross armed. Videos can be deceiving but i actually think you could handle a lot more weight on those. Unless it was set 1?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice one mate. The personal best is a certainty.
> 
> Ive never tried that grip before on front squats. I always go cross armed. Videos can be deceiving but i actually think you could handle a lot more weight on those. Unless it was set 1?


It was the first set, and I thought the same thing about taking more weight. But by set 4 I was blowing like I was in labour! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Form looks good on the deads and fronties. You could easily add weight to both.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Form looks good on the deads and fronties. You could easily add weight to both.


Cheers mate, my goal is to increase the dead's by 2.5kg a week trying to get to at least 120kg before I deload. And keep increasing the fronties by 1kg a week, any get to at least 60kg before a deload. I'll keep taking vids just to see what new noises I make as the weight goes up! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent plan


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Deadlift!


Some advice here. You aren't staying tight in your lower back in between reps and most importantly they aren't engaged before lifting. It's a key thing that holds stability through your entire posterior chain and allows you to utlise your lats and traps more in the lift


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

A tough session today, I'm feeling a bit run down, due to lack of sleep, I think. I've been getting 5-6 hours a night and usually up once or twice in that time to slap Sid (our baby) back to sleep! Joking about the slapping.... For now! Lol But felt really rough last night, thought I was going to start chucking up, and don't feel great today, had to have a redbull before I trained, which I almost never do. But cracked on, and I'll see how I go on.

Upper body today,

Bench - 3x5 @ 72.5kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 67kg

Stopped supersetting the next two exercises so I can fully focus on each.

DB Shoulder Press - 9/9/8/7 @ 18kg each

Chins - 9/9/9/7 BW + 2.5kg

EZ Bar Skulls - 10/10/8 @ 28kg

Not a bad session, but was pretty p1ssed off with the shoulder press, as last week I did 4x10 @ 17kg, I assume it must be because I didn't superset it with the chins so there was less rest time, about 1min 30secs. But I'm happy enough with the rest!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Some advice here. You aren't staying tight in your lower back in between reps and most importantly they aren't engaged before lifting. It's a key thing that holds stability through your entire posterior chain and allows you to utlise your lats and traps more in the lift


Have to say, I very much agree with you, that was one of my concerns when I watched it back. I will try and rectify this while continuing to up the weight, and if I can't, I'll grab my PB next week, then deload and work back up with proper form. Do you think there's any point putting the bar on blocks to get it up to a more standard hight?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Have to say, I very much agree with you, that was one of my concerns when I watched it back. I will try and rectify this while continuing to up the weight, and if I can't, I'll grab my PB next week, then deload and work back up with proper form. Do you think there's any point putting the bar on blocks to get it up to a more standard hight?


not really. It's a different lift. Better address the issues early rather than workaround them. It will be a tougher fix further down the line. Look at how easier that weight went up, i would look to bring the improvements next week. There is no reason why you couldn't smash a PR with perfect form next week. Work the correct form throughout the warm up and you'll be fine.

I wrote a detailed description of mentally cuing in Robs journal ages ago. But you want a tight arch in your lower back, it shoud feel like you are trying to touch your butt cheeks and shoulder blades together. Your weight is on your heels. Rather than a yanking movement. Think of it as you have a piece of string in the back of your head and it is pulling you to the ceiling. Once the bar is at knee level and moving, drive your hips forward.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> not really. It's a different lift. Better address the issues early rather than workaround them. It will be a tougher fix further down the line. Look at how easier that weight went up, i would look to bring the improvements next week. There is no reason why you couldn't smash a PR with perfect form next week. Work the correct form throughout the warm up and you'll be fine.
> 
> I wrote a detailed description of mentally cuing in Robs journal ages ago. But you want a tight arch in your lower back, it shoud feel like you are trying to touch your butt cheeks and shoulder blades together. Your weight is on your heels. Rather than a yanking movement. Think of it as you have a piece of string in the back of your head and it is pulling you to the ceiling. Once the bar is at knee level and moving, drive your hips forward.


Cheers Simon, that's a great help. I'll work on stretching my hamstrings and keep working the proper form

All this week! Think I read the post you mentioned, obviously not closely enough though! Lol ill hunt it down again!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

One thing that always sticks in my mind when doing deads is "push though the floor"


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Lower body today

Squats - 3x5 @ 95kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/9

DB Lunges - 2x20 @ 21kg each

Leg raises - 3x10

Not a bad session, got an extra rep on the SLDL and the Lunges, but the squats felt harder than I expected. Last week was 2.5kg less and I blasted it, with no prob's, even did 7 reps on my last set. But today I really concentrated on form, and sitting back into the squat, and it felt harder on my legs and I could feel my upper back wanting to collapse forward. Think ill have to vid it again next week.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done with the extra reps mate, sometimes an exercise just feels a bit harder than usual, especially so when you concentrate more on form IMO


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well done with the extra reps mate, sometimes an exercise just feels a bit harder than usual, especially so when you concentrate more on form IMO


I think you're right, particularly with regards to concentrating on form, I was probably over thinking it!

On another note, I've woke up today with a stinking cold which has made me feel better about yesterday's performance, I must have been fighting it off. It's odd to feel pleased about having a cold! Lol

Can't see me training tomorrow, as I'm feeling rough as @rseholes! If I can't ill practice my form with an empty bar, just to get a sweat on. I've been getting quite interested in the Olympic lifts, so I might have a go at some of those. Look pretty damn tricky though!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I think you're right, particularly with regards to concentrating on form, I was probably over thinking it!
> 
> On another note, I've woke up today with a stinking cold which has made me feel better about yesterday's performance, I must have been fighting it off. It's odd to feel pleased about having a cold! Lol
> 
> Can't see me training tomorrow, as I'm feeling rough as @rseholes! If I can't ill practice my form with an empty bar, just to get a sweat on. I've been getting quite interested in the Olympic lifts, so I might have a go at some of those. Look pretty damn tricky though!


Get the vit c and fluids going mate... Fight the bugger

Oly lifts IMO are the same as any lift.... Nail the form first and foremost then bash the living [email protected] out of em.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man, don't push yourself too hard if you have got a cold though


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Been another hectic week here, with one thing and another so doing an end of week update.

Monday (upper)

Bench Press - 3x5 @ 73.5kg

BB BOR - 5/5/7 @ 68kg

DB Shoulder Press - 9/9/8/8 @ 18kg

Chins + 2.5kg - 9/9/9/7

EZ Bar Skulls - 10/10/9 @ 28kg

Tuesday (lower)

Squats - 3x5 @ 97.5kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/9 @ 72.5 kg

Lunges - 18/14 @ 44kg

Missed Thursdays upper due to my gran's funeral

Friday (lower)

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 115kg PB 

Front Squat - 4x10 @ 52.5kg

1 arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

Decline crunches - 3x10


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work mate. Good to see youre still at it.

Congratultations on your pb 

Hows your diet going?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice work mate. Good to see youre still at it.
> 
> Congratultations on your pb
> 
> Hows your diet going?


Cheers mate. 

Diet's not going too bad, still getting most of my protein from shakes which isn't what I'd chose, but my digestion is a bit sh1t especially when I'm stressed, which I am at the mo due to work, and I just get really bad acid if I eat much meat or fish. Think I'm going to try some eggs next week. Other than that its going well, though I'm not being too anal on macros as long as I'm gaining strength, but I'm getting around 120g of protein a day, and enough of the rest that I'm growing (slowly) round the middle. Lol so I'll keep monitoring it.

How are you doing diet wise?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Diet's not going too bad, still getting most of my protein from shakes which isn't what I'd chose, but my digestion is a bit sh1t especially when I'm stressed, which I am at the mo due to work, and I just get really bad acid if I eat much meat or fish. Think I'm going to try some eggs next week. Other than that its going well, though I'm not being too anal on macros as long as I'm gaining strength, but I'm getting around 120g of protein a day, and enough of the rest that I'm growing (slowly) round the middle. Lol so I'll keep monitoring it.
> 
> How are you doing diet wise?


I know the feeling with the stress and the acid mate. I had really bad acid when on cycle for a few weeks, that may well just have been down to how much i was eating though :laugh:

As long as your gaining mass and not getting too fat lol.

My diets been good mate. I'm fairly strict and also have a few oats;shakes just for convenience. I've got a bit of a spare tyre still as well but will be stepping up the cardio now that pcts ending and my weight loss has levelled.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to see you here mate, well done with the deads, getting to some really nice numbers


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> good to see you here mate, well done with the deads, getting to some really nice numbers


Slowly but surely! Lol I'll be really chuffed when I can get 3x5 double body weight on dead's, about another 20kg should do it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well in on the 115 mate...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Update of Monday and Tuesdays workouts

Monday (upper)

Bench Press - 3x5 @ 74.5kg

BB BOR - 5/5/7 @ 69kg

DB Shoulder press - 9/9/9/8 @ 18kg

Chins - 9/9/9/8 @ +2.5kg

EZ bar Skulls - 3x10 @ 28kg

May have just been a bad day, but I was a bit gutted with the bench. I reloaded last time @76kg as I felt my form was suffering too much, and I don't think I'm going to have improved on that weight at all. My form's already turning to sh1t at the weight I'm at (elbows flairing out to near 90 degrees) so can't see getting any improvement.

BOR Kind of made up for it though, I managed 3x5 at this weight before but it had turned in to more of a leg exercise. Lol this time I did 5/5/7 at that weight with no leg involvement, very pleased with that!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Tuesday (lower)

Squats - 5/5/6 @ 100kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/9 @ 72.5 kg

DB Lunges - 18/16 @ 44kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Really pleased with the squats, I'd done 3x5 a few times at this weight but felt right on the edge doing it, so I wanted to prove a point to myself that next week I can and will get a PB, so really pushed for that 6th rep on the last set. So 102.5kg next week, can't wait!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent mind set mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

brill roll on next week


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Get strong, or die trying...Well my friend you are due a long life because your weights are way up with PBs all the way.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Get strong, or die trying...Well my friend you are due a long life because your weights are way up with PBs all the way.


Cheers mate, got a big one today, dips with 25kg! Missed the last couple of Thursday sessions, so its going to be tough. Wish me luck!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate, got a big one today, dips with 25kg! Missed the last couple of Thursday sessions, so its going to be tough. Wish me luck!


Smash it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Smash it


Something's gonna get smashed! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Something's gonna get smashed! Lol


Fcuk it..... Still counts lol.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, today's workout (upper) started well.

Dips - 3x5 @ +25kg

EZ Bar BOR - 3x6 @ 70kg

DB Incline press - 10/10/ then my shoulder fvcked up!

Pull ups - 10/10/10 didn't do last set as even these were bugging my shoulder.

Left Bicep curls because I was just too p1ssed of, and REALLY wanted to throw a DB through the window!

I'm normally quite good at moderating my moods, but things like this really push my buttons and make me feel stupidly angry. Not helped by the fact I seem to have lost size off my arms and quads over the last 4 months, but managed to keep my waist the same! I'm wondering if this routine is too much for me at the moment, as I'm working long hours and averaging about 5hours sleep a night.

Sorry to moan, I'll get over it! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well, today's workout (upper) started well.
> 
> Dips - 3x5 @ +25kg
> 
> ...


Moan away... Everyone needs a vent.

The thing with life is if your suffering little niggles they can always accumulate and the first you know of it is when you explode.

Kudos for trying to plough on, personally if my shoulder goes I just call it a day there and then.

Re: the size.. You loosing weight?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Moan away... Everyone needs a vent.
> 
> The thing with life is if your suffering little niggles they can always accumulate and the first you know of it is when you explode.
> 
> ...


Cheers Jim, I probably should have stopped, but thought I might as well have a go at the pull ups.

Not lost any weight, but lost about 1/4 inch off my arms, and 1/2 an inch off my thighs. I'm really upping the cal's and protein to see if that helps.

Think ill knock a load of weight off the inclines so I can concentrate on keeping form, as I think my problem is my shoulder coming forward when I press.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers Jim, I probably should have stopped, but thought I might as well have a go at the pull ups.
> 
> Not lost any weight, but lost about 1/4 inch off my arms, and 1/2 an inch off my thighs. I'm really upping the cal's and protein to see if that helps.
> 
> Think ill knock a load of weight off the inclines so I can concentrate on keeping form, as I think my problem is my shoulder coming forward when I press.


Muscle memory will serve its purpose 

Also if your dropping carbs your gonna notice it mate.

Sadly we all have good days and bad, one rest day I'm pumped and feeling good, the next I'm Homer Simpson lol....still if it was easy it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with Jimmy. Sometimes we just have bad days and sometimes unexpected good ones. Hell i hated my last worjout, i just waned out!

I know its hard but perhaps rest up for a bit, take a break abd then come back and reassess. Im looking forward to a week off next week. I know i'll also come back hungrier.

Also if the routine feels like too much rhen it probably is. You could scale back on the sets or split it 3 days perhaps? I only did three days even on gear. U/L is a lot more demanding rhan it looks. I was glad to switch to a 5x5 ramping for a break.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try something new for a few weeks as your body may have become used to your current routine. You could try altering the order of your exercises or completely change everything, reps, sets exercises the lot. Before I start any new programe I normally have a week where I just train whatever I want using any exercise that comes to mind. Its really enjoyable and drings the fun back into exercise. If you constantly judge workouts purely by weights lifted then it takes the enjoyment away and puts preasure on you whick isnt needed.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, guys, as always, it's very much appreciated, and a great help. It's hard to be objective about your own progress.

A change up, is definitely on the cards, and I'm leaning towards a 5x5 routine, maybe Reg Parks beginners! And I think aad123s suggestion to take a week or two to do some more eclectic sessions is a good idea, maybe set some new bench marks too. But I think the change can wait a little longer, as looking at my recent past workouts I'm still progressing on almost all my primary lifts, Squats, Dead's, Dips, and BOR's, the only one I'm struggling with is bench, and who knows, maybe I'm on the edge of breaking through to the next level. So I feel I've still got mileage in the routine for now.

I think you've got a point bigtommay about upper/lower being harder than it looks, though I think in general I can handle it, it's just a tough period at work, due to deadlines, and home, due to a teething baby. I think I need to get better at relaxing a bit and not trying to get extra reps on every exercise every time, particularly on the accesory exercises which I've probably been pushing too hard.

I think the final issue is food, I'm going to add an extra few hundred cal's every day and see how I feel and progress on that. Won't be too anal, just throw an extra 50g of ground nuts and seeds into my shakes and get a few eggs down me every day.

Writing all this while I'm getting the kids breakfast ready, so apologies if its a bit all over the place! Lol

Had a good session yesterday which I'll write up shortly.

Cheers y'all.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys, as always, it's very much appreciated, and a great help. It's hard to be objective about your own progress.
> 
> A change up, is definitely on the cards, and I'm leaning towards a 5x5 routine, maybe Reg Parks beginners! And I think aad123s suggestion to take a week or two to do some more eclectic sessions is a good idea, maybe set some new bench marks too. But I think the change can wait a little longer, as looking at my recent past workouts I'm still progressing on almost all my primary lifts, Squats, Dead's, Dips, and BOR's, the only one I'm struggling with is bench, and who knows, maybe I'm on the edge of breaking through to the next level. So I feel I've still got mileage in the routine for now.
> 
> ...


Awesome post


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Awesome post


Cheers Simon, appreciate it!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Late write up of Fridays workout. (Lower)

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 117.5kg PB

Front Squats - 4x10 @ 53.5kg

1 arm DB Swings

Decline crunches - 4x10

Really pleased with the deadlift PB, on the last rep I did a static hold for as long as I could (all of five seconds! Lol) but grip was fine, using chalk and the double overhand grip.

Had to leave the DB swings unfortunately, as on the first set of front squats my hamstrings cramped up, only just got the other 3 sets done, and could barely walk by the end. But still a good workout!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Such a nice day today, I decided to start the day with a jog. Make me feel less guilty about missing my upper session today as well!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fcking awesome getting that PB huh dude


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent with the PB mate, well done mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, very pleased, going to destroy it next week though!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> excellent with the PB mate, well done mate


Cheers Mark, going for a PB on squats today, mind if I borrow your legs? Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The boys gone PB mad


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> The boys gone PB mad


You're not wrong, mucka. Aiming at 3 this week! :0

First one smashed!!!

Lower session

Squats - 5/5/6 @ 102.5kg PB

SLDL - 4x10 @ 72.5kg

Had to leave it there as I needed to get back to work, but got the primary exercises done. And a PB!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You're not wrong, mucka. Aiming at 3 this week! :0
> 
> First one smashed!!!
> 
> ...


yeah good work, did what needed to be done :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Bit of a catch up here,

Thursday (upper)

Dips - 3x5 @ BW+26kg

EZ bar BOR - 3x5 @ 71kg

DB Incline press - 15/10/10/10 @ 15kg each (very slow reps)

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9 @ BW+2.5kg

EZ bar curls - 10/9/8 @ 30kg

Friday (lower)

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 120kg PB

Front squats - 4x10 @ 55kg

1 arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

Decline crunches - 3x10

Monday (upper)

Bench press - 3x5 @ 75.5kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 70kg PB

DB shoulder press - 9/9/9/8 @ 18kg each

Chins - 9/9/9/8/ @ BW+2.5kg

EZ bar Skulls - 10/8/8 @ 30kg

Tuesday (lower)

Squats - 3x5 @ 105kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/8 @ 75kg

DB Lunges - 18/16 @ 44kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Some good workouts there, and some good PB's which really help to keep one motivated! 

Still not happy with my flat bench though, as my elbows are still flairing out when the weight goes up. Not sure weather to drop the weight 10/15kg, which realistically is what I'd have to do to get my elbows in. Or whether to just accept that's how I flat bench. Suggestions welcome! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

120kg dead lift really good going. I would work hard on bench form on some warm up sets but still push the weight, but hey that's just me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking very positive in here mate... Well in!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Bit of a catch up here,
> 
> Thursday (upper)
> 
> ...


Beastly work mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> 120kg dead lift really good going. I would work hard on bench form on some warm up sets but still push the weight, but hey that's just me


Cheers Mark, you've pretty much read my mind. I'm going for a PB next week, so I'll stick as I am till I've stalled again, then reevaluate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Forgot to post this the other week.

Me doing dips with 25kg for the first time. Doing 27kg tomorrow, if I can fit a workout in!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Suffering a work based you tube block but will have a mooch later mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Another catch up here, one day work will settle down I'm sure! Lol

Thursday (upper)

Dips - 3x5 @ BW + 27kg

EZ bar BOR - 3x5 @ 72kg

DB incline bench - lots of slow reps @ 15kg each

Short session due to work was pleased to get the dips as I'd been getting a 4 poster bed ready for auction and had spent 8 hours over 2 days polishing it, my tri's were dead!

No training on fri as I was so drained from the workload I'd been under for the last couple of weeks, whole body ached like I had the flu!

Monday (upper)

Bench Press - 3x5 @ 76.5kg PB 

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 71kg PB 

DB Shoulder press - 9/9/9/8

Chins - 9/9/9/8

Another shortish session as I was running late. Good one though! 

Tuesday (lower)

Squats - 3x5 @ 107.5kg PB 

SLDL - 4x10 @ 75kg

Lunges - 18/16 @ 44kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Another PB, very happy with that, but man, I had to work for it! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yes, yes, yes the PB's just keep on coming. Keep up the good work


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

PBs rarely come easy (unless enhanced) lol.

Well done mate, it's good to see.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yes, yes, yes the PB's just keep on coming. Keep up the good work


Cheers Mark, I'm feeling those squats today!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> PBs rarely come easy (unless enhanced) lol.
> 
> Well done mate, it's good to see.


You're not wrong, makes them all the more motivating though!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic mate, you gotta be chuffed now.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PRs are like crack. The buzz wears off and you soon want another hit


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Upper today

Dips - 3x5 @ BW+28kg PB 

EZ Underhand BOR - 3x5 @ 73kg

Light DB Incline press - 12/11/10/9 @ 15kg each

Pull-ups - 10/10/10/9 @ BW +2.5kg

Good session today, though rushed again, so no curls for the girls. Lucky I'm married! Lol

The dips were HARD today, the last rep felt like it took about an hour! Thinking I may need a deload when I hit 30kg. But we'll see how we go.

It's interesting doing the light and slow DB Bench. The only thing that fatigues is the fvcked up area at the back of my right shoulder. Don't feel it at all in my pec's and only a small amount in my shoulders and tri's. think it's all the supporting muscles that are weak, so hoping this is strengthening them all up a bit.

BOR's and Pull-ups were fine.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Upper today
> 
> Dips - 3x5 @ BW+28kg PB
> 
> ...


Sounds you have sympathy pains for me. Lol.

Weighted dips are a real Mans exercise. Are you doing the with a belt or dumbbells?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Sounds you have sympathy pains for me. Lol.
> 
> Weighted dips are a real Mans exercise. Are you doing the with a belt or dumbbells?


I do them tramp style with a bit of old webbing! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Very hard lower session yesterday. Working with a few niggily aches and pains that don't help, so I kept it short.

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 122.5 PB 

Front squats - 10/10/10/7 @ 57.5kg

The dead's were soooo tough, but I think that was partly because I still had slight doms in my hamstrings from Tuesdays lower session. Really struggled to keep a good thoracic extension too. I think I'll try for 125kg next week and then consider a deload. Would be a bit gutted though, as another 5kg and I'd be doing 3x5 @ 2x bodyweight which would be a nice milestone. But we'll see how I go.

The front squats were ok, but my left hamstring was starting to really tighten up on me, not helped but the fact I'd pulled it on Thursday, but they felt pretty good apart from that.

Left the 1 arm DB swings though, due to the hamstring.

And had to leave out the crunches as my gall bladder is giving me some gyp, hoping its not an infection.

Despite the niggles I was pleased with the session, think I'm just a bit beat up at the mo as I'm going for PB's pretty much 4 times a week. Definitely need some deloads soon.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic work rate as usual pal.

Especially good to see the deads PBS stacking nicely.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Fantastic work rate as usual pal.
> 
> Especially good to see the deads PBS stacking nicely.


Cheers Jim, how're you finding the new routine?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent another PB, i think you know, if it were me i'd push on to get the 2x bodyweight and then deload. Hope the gallbladder is ok


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> excellent another PB, i think you know, if it were me i'd push on to get the 2x bodyweight and then deload. Hope the gallbladder is ok


I'll probably end up doing just that! Lol

Gallbladder seems to have settled down this morning. I'm prone to getting infections there but I don't like taking antibiotics so I try to ride it out, unless it gets really bad. Horrible pain when it is bad though.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Double BW deadlift for reps is a massive milestone. Smash it.

I'm was planning to recomp to 80 (was a fat 86 now 79) but now thinking of cutting to 75 to try and get a 3x BW single. I think I would stop chasing numbers then.

Maybe.

Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'll probably end up doing just that! Lol
> 
> Gallbladder seems to have settled down this morning. I'm prone to getting infections there but I don't like taking antibiotics so I try to ride it out, unless it gets really bad. Horrible pain when it is bad though.


jerusalem artichoke mate (cynara) worth a shot


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> jerusalem artichoke mate (cynara) worth a shot


Cheers Mark, does this come as a suppliment, or is it best to just eat a load? I'm rather partial to them in stews, but it's not often you see them in the shops.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers Mark, does this come as a suppliment, or is it best to just eat a load? I'm rather partial to them in stews, but it's not often you see them in the shops.


try eating some, if that doesn't do enough, yes you can get it as either a tincture or tablet


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Double BW deadlift for reps is a massive milestone. Smash it.
> 
> I'm was planning to recomp to 80 (was a fat 86 now 79) but now thinking of cutting to 75 to try and get a 3x BW single. I think I would stop chasing numbers then.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm gonna have to to do it!

At 75kg, 3xBW would be so close you could taste it! But I'm sure you wouldn't be tempted! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> try eating some, if that doesn't do enough, yes you can get it as either a tincture or tablet


I've taken the A Vogal? Milk thistle tincture before, I think that might have some in. Do you rate milk thistle, or the company?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to to do it!
> 
> At 75kg, 3xBW would be so close you could taste it! But I'm sure you wouldn't be tempted! Lol


I did 210 at 78. 225 at 75 has got to be achievable right


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I did 210 at 78. 225 at 75 has got to be achievable right


Got to be! And that would be one hell of a milestone!!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I've taken the A Vogal? Milk thistle tincture before, I think that might have some in. Do you rate milk thistle, or the company?


yes and yes, rate them both very highly and that one has cynara in it too


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did lower today

Squats - 3x5 @ 110kg PB 

SLDL - 10/10/10/8 @ 77.5kg

Lunges - 16/14 @ 48kg (meant to do 44kg but had a brain freeze! Lol)

Leg raises - 3x10

Another PB today, and didn't I have to work for it, really ground those a reps out. Hoping to get to at least 115kg before I need to deload.

Looking in the mirror I've definitely put a bit on the belly, and I'd have bet money that I'd added muscle, but still dead on 64kg. Not that I'm bothered, as strength is my main aim, and my lifts are going up, but just a bit odd. Still, makes my lifts look more impressive! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah brilliant keep those PB's coming and good job on the lunges as well


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Look mate... I'm all up for encouraging you but Ffs slow down ... Your putting the rest of us to shame.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Catch up time again, why is it I can chat sh1t on here all day yet when it comes to updating my journal I suddenly feel like a teenager with homework to do?? Lol

Thursday (upper)

Dips - 3x5 @ BW + 29kg PB 

EZ bar BOR - 3x5 @ 74kg

DB Incline press - lots of light slow reps

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9 @ BW + 2.5kg

EZ bar Curls - 10/8/7 @ 30kg

Was all good, but I think I need to shake up the pull ups soon as rather than stalling they seem to be getting harder to match the rep's I got previously. Though this may just be due to the weight increasing on the BOR's before them. I'll give them another week I think.

Friday (lower)

Deadlift - 5/4/4 @ 125kg

Front squats - 10/10/10/8 @ 57.5kg

1 arm DB Swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

Decline crunches - 3x10

Totally blame @jimmywst for the fail on dead's, you cursed me you [email protected]!!! Lol actually I think I was dicking about too much with my form, I did the same thing a few weeks ago on my squats. Lesson learnt, sort form on the warm ups, do nothing but work on the work sets! I'll give them another go at the same weight this week, but I am very close to my limit, struggling to keep my back flat at this weight, and on the last rep I just couldn't lock it out, so could be time for a deload soon.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha you cheeky git...

IMO hit the session 3times as standard then if you fail knock em back 10kg.

You got a vid of form??


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Haha you cheeky git...
> 
> IMO hit the session 3times as standard then if you fail knock em back 10kg.
> 
> You got a vid of form??


I might vid it this week actually, especially as I feel I'm really starting to lose form at this weight, if it looks like I'm risking an injury I'll deload sooner if it looks ok I'll do like you suggest.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Upper today

Bench press - 3x5 @ 77.5kg PB 

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 72kg PB 

DB shoulder press - 9/9/9/7 @ 18kg

Chins - 9/9/8/7 @ BW +2.5kg

Tri extensions - 10/8/7 @ 30kg

Another couple of PB's (just) which I'm really pleased about, but I'm dropping reps on the assistance exercises on my upper days at the moment, which I'm less pleased about. I'm hoping its just due to fatigue from how hard I'm having to work on the primary exercises. What do people think?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

2 more PB's, where will it all end? great job :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Upper today
> 
> Bench press - 3x5 @ 77.5kg PB
> 
> ...


you're doing the business on your primaries, I wouldn't be over concerned about the accessories, they'll come up again in time


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

More PBs. More PBs. Boring.

Where are the injury and failure stories


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> More PBs. More PBs. Boring.
> 
> Where are the injury and failure stories


You don't want to hear about my bedroom antics! Lol

You all sorted with the supp's you're going to start on?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You don't want to hear about my bedroom antics! Lol
> 
> You all sorted with the supp's you're going to start on?


Got them. But my back wont heel. I've been comfort eating to deal with the misery. It has to stop before I get fat again.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well Wednesdays lower session was a blow out, not helped by only getting 2 hours sleep the night before. Mentally I just wasn't there, I thought I'd be ok once I warmed up, but it just wasn't happening. I was going to go for 3x5 @ 112.5 but I could barely get out [email protected] during the warmup. On the 3rd rep of my first working set something went in my right hip, think its the hip flexor. It was giving me gyp I while ago for a few weeks, but I thought it was all healed now. Anyway I racked the bar, and fvcked it off.

Going make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well Wednesdays lower session was a blow out, not helped by only getting 2 hours sleep the night before. Mentally I just wasn't there, I thought I'd be ok once I warmed up, but it just wasn't happening. I was going to go for 3x5 @ 112.5 but I could barely get out [email protected] during the warmup. On the 3rd rep of my first working set something went in my right hip, think its the hip flexor. It was giving me gyp I while ago for a few weeks, but I thought it was all healed now. Anyway I racked the bar, and fvcked it off.
> 
> Going make up for it tomorrow!


hope it's alright mate, if not, give it a bit of rest


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How's it feeling matey?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers chaps, the hip's not too bad, just trying to keep it stretched and doing lots of massaging with a tennis ball. I'm struggling more with lack of sleep to be honest, it's killing my motivation and energy, I think that's partly the reason I missed reps on the dead's on Friday, I just didn't feel hungry for it. Fortunately Sid (our youngest) screamed till 1:30am and then got up at 5:30am so I'm feeling chipper today! Not! I wouldn't mind but at 22 you'd have thought he'd be past this stage! Lol JK the little git is 14 months, and teething.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers chaps, the hip's not too bad, just trying to keep it stretched and doing lots of massaging with a tennis ball. I'm struggling more with lack of sleep to be honest, it's killing my motivation and energy, I think that's partly the reason I missed reps on the dead's on Friday, I just didn't feel hungry for it. Fortunately Sid (our youngest) screamed till 1:30am and then got up at 5:30am so I'm feeling chipper today! Not! I wouldn't mind but at 22 you'd have thought he'd be past this stage! Lol JK the little git is 14 months, and teething.


 :lol: funny guy.

Ah the joys of teething ??


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> :lol: funny guy.
> 
> Ah the joys of teething ??


Yeahhhh, I love kids, especially my own obviously. But I've told the wife, if she even mentions having any more, I'm going into the shed and I'm going to smash my c0ck off with a hammer!!! Lol

Upper session today

Dips - 3x5 @ 30kg PB 

EZ bar BOR - 3x5 @ 75kg

DB Incline bench - more light slow reps

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9 @ BW + 2.5kg

No curls as I was in a rush

Not a bad session, I think the slow inclines are helping, as I get most of the burn still in the supporting muscles in my dicky shoulder. Really have to concentrate on form still, as in the last 2 inches of the press my shoulder try's to come forward to extend the arm, I assume due to a faulty recruitment pattern.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yeahhhh, I love kids, especially my own obviously. But I've told the wife, if she even mentions having any more, I'm going into the shed and I'm going to smash my c0ck off with a hammer!!! Lol
> 
> Upper session today
> 
> ...


That's a great workout. 100k pressing for reps. 39 reps of weighted chins.

That is bad ass.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> That's a great workout. 100k pressing for reps. 39 reps of weighted chins.
> 
> That is bad ass.


Cheers buddy, actually feel like I'm moving forward for the first time in a long time!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just posting up Fridays workout, it's taken me till now to recover enough to write it up! Lol

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 125kg PB 

Front squats - 4x10 @ 57.5

1 arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

I took a long time to warm up for the dead's and also long rests between sets, so no time for my abb work today.

Really pleased with the dead's though, only 3kg off double BW!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

2nd set of dead's. opinions welcome.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> 2nd set of dead's. opinions welcome.


Overal fine.

You are tensing your traps before lifting which is not perfect. The tension should be more in you rhomboidal and lats before lifting.

Your hip drive could come earlier and harder, but its nit picking


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> 2nd set of dead's. opinions welcome.


Personal preference I would sit into it a little more but that's just me.

Nice work mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd say from where I'm sat they look just about spot on. Good straight back and hips in the correct position. Nice work.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks very much for the input guys, I'll try to apply the advice. Easier said than done when you're close to sh1tting yourself with the strain! Lol But the hip drive definitely needs work.

Been AWOL for a bit and took a couple of days off training due to my grumbly gallbladder, but got some antibiotics on Monday and I'm feeling a lot better for them and the rest. 

Monday 10th

Bench - 5/4/4 @ 78.5kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 73kg PB 

DB OHP - 9/9/9/8 @ 18kg

Chins - 9/9/9/8 @ BW + 2.5kg

EZ bar Skulls - 10/9/8 @ 30kg

Tuesday

Squat deload - 3x5 @ 100kg

SLDL - 10/10/10/9 @ 77.5kg

Lunges - 16/16 @ 48kg

Monday 17th

Bench - 5/5/4 @ 78.5kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 74kg PB 

DB OHP - 9/9/9/7 @ 18kg a rep down on the previous week. 

Chins - 9/9/9/8 @ BW + 2.5kg same as last few weeks!

EZ bar Skulls - 10/9/8 @ 30kg

Tuesday

Squats - 3x5 @ 100kg

SLDL - 4x10 @ 77.5kg

Lunges - 16/16 @ 48kg

Leg raises - 2x10

In all feeling a lot better now, and those squats almost felt easy. But still got a niggle in my right hip, I think it's the muscle used to keep your knees out during the squat, the pain goes from the side of my bum round to the front of my hip. It's not to bad, but I may need to see someone about it soon, as I don't want to do any real damage.

Looking forward to Thursday and Fridays sessions.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome back mate. Great lifting again. Some chinning!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good work mate, some nice sessions


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Update of yesterday's upper session

Dips - 3x5 @ BW+31kg

EZ bar BOR - 3x5 @ 76kg

DB Incline press - light slow reps

Pull ups - 10/10/10/9 @ BW+2.5kg

EZ bar Curls - 10/9/8 @ 30kg

Happy with the session, and was amazed I got my last set of 5 on the dips, I hit a real sticking point on the last rep of the second set, took about 4 seconds (felt like years! Lol) to grind the 5 rep out, but 3rd set went up ok. 

Think I'll film the BOR next week as my form is starting to feel pretty st1tty now, so I'm keen to see it for myself and to get some second opinions from you guys.

Rest of the workout was fine, though I'm still struggling form wise on the incline presses. As I get to about 2-3 inches from lock out me right shoulder wants to come off the bench, I'm undecided weather this is a flexability issue or just a faulty recruitment pattern, I'm thinking the latter at this stage, possibly to do with the years of boxing I've done, as its almost like I'm trying to throw an overhand right, rather than just pressing a weight up. Think I'll have to start working the movement several times a week with no weight at all and see if it improves.

Cheers y'all


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

some nice dips there!

I am looking forward to getting back in my schedule for the next stage of training


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great job, look forward to the vid


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> some nice dips there!
> 
> I am looking forward to getting back in my schedule for the next stage of training


Cheers bud, I was pleased with them, only 1kg off bodyweight and a half! 

I can't wait to see how you get on, mate. Will your routine be much different to what you've been doing, or just more volume?

Do you have to watch your liver function on the gear you'll be using?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

To be honest. With the alcohol and partying reduction I'm planning. I think my liver will be having a break by being on cycle :lol:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did a short lower session today, as I had to pick up my boys from school. Could tell I'd put the effort in though, as my legs nearly buckled as I tried to nimbly skip down the stairs to the playground. Lol

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 125kg

Front squats - 10/10/10/7 @ 60kg

I missed this session last week as I wasn't well, so I'm very happy to have equalled my PR from the week before on dead's. felt easier than last time too. 

Another week or two and I'll have 4x10 on the front squats, which will be another PR. then only 4 more kilo's and I'll have 4x10 at my own bodyweight.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done for keeping the deads up there, keep well mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With the bent over row I think that the form is difficult because as the weights increase the body will start to rock naturally. A slight raise of the back is ok in my books.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you can keep a complete flat back with no movement you aren't lifting heavy enough


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm just hoping it doesn't look like some kind of hybrid powerclean/upright type of thing! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You aiming for barbell row or a Pendlay mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Boys I here by invite you to join our one month recomp mission. Support Jim on his journey and feel free to join in also.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> You aiming for barbell row or a Pendlay mate


Been going for the standard BB row, but I think after my next deload I might give the Pendlay rows a go. Nice to have a bit of a change.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Boys I here by invite you to join our one month recomp mission. Support Jim on his journey and feel free to join in also.


By recomp, are we talking losing as much bulking fat as poss in a month? If so I'm up for that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> By recomp, are we talking losing as much bulking fat as poss in a month? If so I'm up for that.


Maintaining body weight whilst loosing fat

Holy grail :lol:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Maintaining body weight whilst loosing fat
> 
> Holy grail :lol:


My weight hasn't changed by even 1lb over the last year, despite my waist fluctuating by up to 2" and all my main lifts going up, so maintaining the same weight should be no problem! Lol but I would like to see my abb's again, so I'll see if I can get them back while hitting some new PR's!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> My weight hasn't changed by even 1lb over the last year, despite my waist fluctuating by up to 2" and all my main lifts going up, so maintaining the same weight should be no problem! Lol but I would like to see my abb's again, so I'll see if I can get them back while hitting some new PR's!


Your already pretty lean mate so your in with a good shout.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Your already pretty lean mate so your in with a good shout.


Aww, "lean" the nice way of saying skinny! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Never knew you had a journal mate, subbed, bit late......


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Never knew you had a journal mate, subbed, bit late......


Never too late, buddy. Nice to have you aboard!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

On nightshift and just had a look through this whole journal, strong mutherfcuker aren't you pal!

I can't believe your weight hasnt gone up with what your lifting, muscle should be packing on, I see a few times you say you eat 2600 or 2800 cals, but can't see any diet examples, could just be a matter of a little tweak that sees you gaining


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> On nightshift and just had a look through this whole journal, strong mutherfcuker aren't you pal!
> 
> I can't believe your weight hasnt gone up with what your lifting, muscle should be packing on, I see a few times you say you eat 2600 or 2800 cals, but can't see any diet examples, could just be a matter of a little tweak that sees you gaining


Cheers mate, that's very kind of you to say. 

I think my diet is definitely lacking, and has got worse due to lack of attention. But also my aims have slightly changed from gaining a mix of strength and size, to more of increasing my strength to weight ratio, so as long as my strength has been increasing I've not been too bothered about diet or weight gain. I think the recomp month could be a good way of helping me focus on diet, and learn from you guys on what works and what doesn't.

How're you feeling now, has your injury eased off any?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

EAT MORE!!

From the bloke that's cycling :lol:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> EAT MORE!!
> 
> From the bloke that's cycling :lol:


I did that for 6 months and grew nothing but a fat back! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate, that's very kind of you to say.
> 
> I think my diet is definitely lacking, and has got worse due to lack of attention. But also my aims have slightly changed from gaining a mix of strength and size, to more of increasing my strength to weight ratio, so as long as my strength has been increasing I've not been too bothered about diet or weight gain. I think the recomp month could be a good way of helping me focus on diet, and learn from you guys on what works and what doesn't.
> 
> How're you feeling now, has your injury eased off any?


Get your stuff up in the recomp thread and get cracking with it.

Do you track macros with mfp or anything?

Injury is a bad one mate, no better at all, waiting on some kt tape to support it a bit


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Get your stuff up in the recomp thread and get cracking with it.
> 
> Do you track macros with mfp or anything?
> 
> Injury is a bad one mate, no better at all, waiting on some kt tape to support it a bit


Just put mfp on my phone after reading your post, mate. And after posting pics on the recomp thread I realise really I need to up my game a bit with regards to diet, as I do not look like I train at all! 

Sorry about the injury, too. Anything round the ribs is so debilitating, I really feel for you. But you'll bounce back better and stronger, and it'll end up a blip in your training diary.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did upper today

Bench - 5/5/4 @ 78.5kg

BB BOR - 5/5/4 @ 75kg

DB Shoulder Prsss - 7/7/6/5 @ 20kg

Chins - 8/7/7/7 @ BW + 5kg

EZ bar Skulls - 10/8/8 @ 31kg

I'll try to post my thoughts on the session after tea.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

A word of advice mate don't trust the foods on the MFP database

Create a new food each time and input the macs straight off the packet in front of you.

They vary wildly  I once had a pint of milk with 436g of fat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I do check them before I use them.

It's pretty accurate when you use the scanner though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I do check them before I use them.
> 
> It's pretty accurate when you use the scanner though.


Scanners a good shout... Forgot about that.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Just put mfp on my phone after reading your post, mate. And after posting pics on the recomp thread I realise really I need to up my game a bit with regards to diet, as I do not look like I train at all!
> 
> Sorry about the injury, too. Anything round the ribs is so debilitating, I really feel for you. But you'll bounce back better and stronger, and it'll end up a blip in your training diary.


I saw your pics and I'd say that under the slight layer of bodyfat there is the shape of a reasonable body. As they say to look 10lb bigger all you need to do is loose 10lb of fat. Plus there aren't many people your weight who life as much as you do.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers for the advice chaps, I tend to cross reference the foods I put in to MFP, though to be honest I tend to eat much the same foods week in week out, so I usually have a rough idea of the macros I'm getting.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I saw your pics and I'd say that under the slight layer of bodyfat there is the shape of a reasonable body. As they say to look 10lb bigger all you need to do is loose 10lb of fat. Plus there aren't many people your weight who life as much as you do.


Cheers bud, that's kind of what I was thinking. I'm not going to add much muscle in time for any sunny, shirtless posing, so I might as well embrace the skinny, and go for the cut look, then eat like a mofo over autumn and winter. Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you going on holiday?? No sunny shirtless posing here mate lol.

Shredded monkey


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Are you going on holiday?? No sunny shirtless posing here mate lol.
> 
> Shredded monkey


No, no holiday this year unfortunately. All my posing will be in the garden.... In the rain! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Are you going on holiday?? No sunny shirtless posing here mate lol.
> 
> Shredded monkey


No, no holiday this year unfortunately. All my posing will be in the garden.... In the rain! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Did a lower session today.

Squats - 3x5 @ 102.5kg

SLDL - 10/10/9/8 @ 80kg

DB Lunges - 18/16 @ 48kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Fairly nice session, good and hard, but doable!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hey that's cool, nice job


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Upper today, was feeling a little flat as I warmed up, but it all came good.

Dips - 3x5 @ BW+32kg PR

EZ bar BOR - 5/5/4 @ 77kg

DB Incline Bench - lots of light reps

Pull ups - 9/9/9/8 @ BW+5kg

EZ bar Curls - 9/8/7 @ 31kg

Another decent session, and I'm really pleased to have got those dips done. I thought I might fail on that weight,as I struggled last week on a kilo lower, but they went up without too much trouble. So that's 3x5 @ 150% body weight done, next stop 200%! I wish! Lol

The rows are getting really hard like I said last week, so I filmed them this week. I post a link shortly.

Rest of the workout was much of a muchness, the inclines felt good this week, I was really able to keep the contraction in my back while pressing them out, so I may start adding weight next week.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Form check, how many of you can do the funky chicken while exercising??? Lol

What do you guys reckon, am I breaking form due to lifting heavy, or looking like a knob who needs to deload?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's fair to say form is going a bit, try not to lift your heels and take the bounce out, that should concentrate things more onto your back, having said that you're still doing a good job


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Form is acceptable IME. The head thing is a little weird 

On underhand rows I pull to my belly button. Overhand to the same place as you if that makes any difference


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Form is going to breakdown slightly when the work load gets heavy.... I would be happy mate, let your body adjust to the heavier work sets and you Will be fine.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks as always for the input guys. I guess I'll push on for a few more weeks while trying to improve or at least not let my form deteriorate any further, then deload again.

And maybe try a neck brace, see if that helps contain my inner funkiness!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Lower body yesterday, baby!!!

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 127.5kg PR

Front squats - 10/10/10/8 @ 60kg

1 arm DB swings - 2x20 @ 20kg

Decline crunches - 3x12

Really pleased with those dead's, that's 3x5 @ double BW. Well it is now I've lost a fraction of a kilo on the recomp! Lol

Also chuffed to have got a couple of PR's last week despite reducing cal's by 600-800 a day. Will be interesting to see if I can keep making gains for the rest of the recomp.

Cheers guys


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

fantastic mate, things are going just great. Love those deads


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fantastic again. Another pb. Superb mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Catch up time

Monday upper

Deloaded bench - 3x7 @ 67.5kg

BB BOR - 3x5 @ 75kg

DB Shoulder press - 7/7/7/5 @ 20kg

Chins - 8/8/8/7 @ BW+5kg

EZ bar Skulls - 10/8/8 @ 31kg

Deloaded the bench after failing at 78.5kg 3 times, although I think rather that deloading straight away I'll just change to 5 sets of 3 and keep upping the weight for a few more weeks from now on. Did the bench with a slight pause at the bottom so it still felt pretty damn hard.

The rows may soon change to 5x3 as again trying to keep form was a real struggle.

The rest was fine.

Did lower today

Squats - 5/5/6 @ 105kg

SLDL - 10/10/9/9 @ 80kg

DB Lunges - 18/16 @ 48kg (combined)

Leg raises - 3x10

Tough session today, I suspect partly due to the recomp I'm doing, and also thanks to the acid reflux I had yesterday, which led me to consume around 1600-1800cals. Swapped my salad box today for a great big sausage muffin, dripping in tomato sauce!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

mmmm sausage


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's Thursdays upper session

Dips - 5/5/3 @ BW+34kg

EZ bar BOR - 3x5 @ 77kg

DB Incline bench - slow light reps

Pull ups - 9/9/ wife phoned/10/9

EZ bar Curls - 9/8/7 @ 31kg

Fairly tough session, think the reduced cal's are starting to have an effect now.

Today's lower

No time for a workout so thought I'd at least hit the dead's hard so that I've done something.

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 130kg PR 

Dear GOD, that nearly killed me. How can just 3 sets of 5 reps feel like you've done a hard session in the gym???


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

@simonthepieman due to lack of time I'm going to have to change to a 3x a week routine, and wondered weather you thought a 5x5 would be the best bet?

I'm thinking of slightly modifying Reg Parks beginners routine (if he even wrote it) so it would be something like

Workout A

Back squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Chins 5x5

Fluff

2/3 x 10

Lateral raises (feel my shoulders are a weak link)

Calves (need strengthening as I've tore one and strained the other hill running last weekend)

Curls (for the girls)

Workout B

Front squats 5x5

BB Press 5x5

BOR 5x5

Dead's ramped sets to 1x5

Fluff

Calves

Tri's

How does that look? All opinions welcome!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> @simonthepieman due to lack of time I'm going to have to change to a 3x a week routine, and wondered weather you thought a 5x5 would be the best bet?
> 
> I'm thinking of slightly modifying Reg Parks beginners routine (if he even wrote it) so it would be something like
> 
> ...


Looks fine. possibly consider a full body push/ pull rotation

Workout A - Squat variant , bench varient, press variant + fluff

Workout B - dead lift variant, row variant, chin and fluff

or

google Iron Addicts simple power based routine. As that is a good one as well. @bigtommay is using it and making slight strength gains on his cut. I've used it before too.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes mate.

IA is awesome. I wish i was doing it on a bulk tbh. I think the frequency is ideal for me but more than that it never really takes me longer than an hour per workout which is important to me as well.

This is my adaptation of it:

A.

Squat 3x5

GHR/Pullthrough - 3x10

BOR/Kroc Row - 4x6

Recline db curls - 3x8

Calf Press - 3x15

B.

Bench Press/Decline Bench Press- 3x5

Iincline DB Press - 4x8

OHP - 3x8

DB Skullcrushers - 3x10

Weighted Ab crunches - 3x10

optional facepulls*

C.

Deadlifts/Rack Pulls - 3x5

Leg Press/Front Squat - 2x10

Chinups - 4x6

Hammer Curls- 3x8

Toe Press on leg press - 3x15

D.

Incline Bench Press - 3x5

DB Bench Press/Dips - 4x8

DB Shoulder Press - 3x8

Vbar pushdown - 3x10

Leg Raises - 3x10

optional side raises.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> IA is awesome. I wish i was doing it on a bulk tbh. I think the frequency is ideal for me but more than that it never really takes me longer than an hour per workout which is important to me as well.
> 
> ...


If this gear turns out to be bunk, I might cut again and go on to this.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If this gear turns out to be bunk, I might cut again and go on to this.


Top routine mate. I have no intention of coming off it yet. I think i'd like to try PHAT at a later stage possibly if i ever have more free time but for now this does it for me. Although i stupidly went back to deadlifts rather than rack pulls this morning. Back pain city again  i was sensible enough to pull myself away this time though.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job with the deadlift mate, it's for real men so you're allowed to feel knackered


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Just noticed the deadlift post myself mate. Awesome. You'll be hitting a triple bw single in no time


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Looks fine. possibly consider a full body push/ pull rotation
> 
> Workout A - Squat variant , bench varient, press variant + fluff
> 
> ...


Cheers Si I'll check those out.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> IA is awesome. I wish i was doing it on a bulk tbh. I think the frequency is ideal for me but more than that it never really takes me longer than an hour per workout which is important to me as well.
> 
> ...


I think you may have won me over with this, mate. I might even start it Monday.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I think you may have won me over with this, mate. I might even start it Monday.


I think you'll enjoy it particularly if youre pressed for time. A good mix of rep ranges etc and for me things like chinups and rows get a bit more focus rather than being a sort of afterthough at the end of a heavy session.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm back in the room!!

Great work buddy!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Decided to start the routine suggested by bigtommay and mr pieman tomorrow. Reply looking forward to the new challenges and especially the extra day off a week! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks a good one that, I'm sure you'll get some results from it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Decided to start the routine suggested by bigtommay and mr pieman tomorrow. Reply looking forward to the new challenges and especially the extra day off a week! Lol


Nice one mate. Good luck for it. Us old boys probably need the extra days rest lol... You have all those kids as well :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you starting a new journal or just continuing this one?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you starting a new journal or just continuing this one?


Think ill just continue this one, partly because my goals are still the same, but also because I'm lazy!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Seems like everyone is trying something new. It's good to change things around once in a while as the body adapts to one thing hit it with something different. Good luck.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks a great routine, I'm gonna have a read of this iron addicts malarkey


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Seems like everyone is trying something new. It's good to change things around once in a while as the body adapts to one thing hit it with something different. Good luck.


Yeah that's what I thought, I've done the upper/lower for 6 months now and though I think I could continue to make gains on it I'm struggling to fit in 4 weight session a week, and mentally I really wanted something new.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Looks a great routine, I'm gonna have a read of this iron addicts malarkey


It's a really good forum actually, I spent a few hours on there over the weekend, some very interesting (to me at least) posts by a former member who went by the name of Trouble.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Updating again, not been on much, as thanks to non sleeping kids I've been getting about 4 hours sleep a night for the last week, and barely have the energy to breath! Lol

Wow, didn't realise I'd missed 2 weeks, time flies!

Last week.

Monday

Squat - 3x5 @ 100kg

GHR - 2x10

Pendley row - 6/6/6/10 @ 52.5kg

Recline curls - 6 @12kg - 8/8 @ 10kg

Bent leg calf raises - 2x15

Wednesday

Bench press - 5/5/9 @ 67.5kg

DB incline press - 4x8 @ 18kg

OHP - 7 @ 42.5kg 8/8 @ 32.5kg

EZ bar Skulls - 10/10/9 @ 31kg

Decline crunches - 3x10

Reverse flies - 3x10

Friday

Deadlift 3x5 @ 115kg

Front squats - 2x10 @ 60kg

Pull-ups - 4x6 @ BW+10kg

Hammer curls - 8/7/7 @ 14kg

Calf raises - 3x20

Monday

Incline bench - 3x5 @ 57.5kg

Flat DB bench - 8/8/8/7 @ 25kg

DB shoulder press - 3x8 @ 17kg

Tri press down - 3x10 @ 27.5kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Lateral raises - 10/8 @ 6kg 10 @ 4kg

Wednesday

Squat - 5/5/7 @ 102.5kg

GHR - 2x10

Pendey row - 6/6/6/10 @ 55kg

Recline curls - 3x8 @ 10kg

Calf raises - 3x15

Friday

Bench press - 5/5/8 @ 70kg

DB incline press - 8/9/8/8 @ 19kg

OHP - 3x8 @ 35kg

EZ bar Skulls - 10/10/9 @ 31kg

Decline crunches - 3x10

Reverse flies - 3x10

Pretty happy with the workouts there, enjoying having some new exercises to work onl. Still on relatively low cal's for the recomp challenge (2000cals a day) and have definitely lost a bit of fat off my belly though my weight hasn't changed any. But generally feeling pretty good apart from the lack of sleep.

Cheers


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

keep up the good work mate, hopefully the kids will sleep a bit better soon and you'll be in a good position to kick on


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> keep up the good work mate, hopefully the kids will sleep a bit better soon and you'll be in a good position to kick on


Cheers Mark, I'm crossing my fingers! Lol I've deloaded all my lifts slightly anyway, so hoping to hit some new PR's in the next 3-6 weeks.

How's everything with you?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers Mark, I'm crossing my fingers! Lol I've deloaded all my lifts slightly anyway, so hoping to hit some new PR's in the next 3-6 weeks.
> 
> How's everything with you?


all is going really well, I'm feeling absolutely knackered though


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> all is going really well, I'm feeling absolutely knackered though


Great to hear, easy relaxed weekend ahead?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

working today, chill out tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good to see you loving IAs. Great place to get the foundations


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good to see you back mate. Does it feel a bit better having an extra day off training?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Good to see you back mate. Does it feel a bit better having an extra day off training?


To be honest with the lack of sleep I've been getting I don't think I could have kept up with the 4 days a week, so yeah, it's been a god send! I think in general ill stick to 3 days a week as it frees up time for some cardio etc too. But really enjoying the routine on the whole, and liking the amount of volume on pressing, as my bench has only gone up by 2kg in 7 months, and my OHP has always been a weak point.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Yesterday's session, posted only a day late. That's not bad for me! 

Wasn't feeling it at all yesterday, was going to work out in the morning but just couldn't get my system going, so decided to leave it till afternoon. Didn't really help as I couldn't face eating any lunch as my first bite sent acid shooting up my throat, so was fully prepared for a sh1t session.

Couldn't believe how hard the dead's felt, but was cheered up considerably when I realised I'd put 127.5kg on the bar instead of 117.5kg which I was aiming for. The rest of the session still felt hard, but not as hard as the dead's! Lol

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 117.5kg

Front squats - 2x10 @ 62.5kg

Pull ups - 4x6 @ BW + 12.5kg

DB Hammer curls - 8/8/7 @ 14kg

Calf raises - 3x20

Felt a lot better after all that, and finally ate my lunch!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oops so did you do the 127.5?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> oops so did you do the 127.5?


HELL YEAH!!! I'm totally gangster!

However the whimpering/sobbing noises I made after the last rep were far from gangster! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

top man, that's what we like to see :clap: sobbing is allowed if you get the weight up


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent mate. However you need to change it to say 127.5.for 3x5 :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good deads bud, that nearly 2x bw?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Excellent mate. However you need to change it to say 127.5.for 3x5 :thumb:


I'm confused! Lol or are you saying no chickening out and lowering the weight? Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good deads bud, that nearly 2x bw?


Fractionally over (0.5kg lol) my best is 3x5 @ 130kg, I got that about 3-4 weeks ago, with the recomp I planned to deload and build back up and past that as I reintroduced the cal's, but sod it, I'm going to squeal it next week and beat it the week after!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Wednesdays session

Incline bench - 3x5 @ 60kg

Flat DB bench - 4x8 @ 25kg (each)

DB Shoulder press - 8/7/5 @ 18kg

Tricep cable press down - 10/10/9 @ 30kg

Leg raises - 3x10

Lateral raise - 10/9/7 @ 4kg

Not a bad session, though all the DB pressing seems to have aggravated my shoulder issues, and I hit total shoulder burn out by the time I got to the shoulder pressing, though that's no bad thing as my shoulder are a weak point for me. Next week I'll probably try to increase the weight on the incline press and try to watch the form and match the reps on the other exercises, and see if that helps my shoulder.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Fridays session

Squats - 5/5/6 @ 105kg

GHR's - 3x10 done similar to this, with no hip flex. 




Pendley row - 6/6/6/8 @ 60kg

Recline curls - 8/6/6/5 extra set as the reps were pretty low.

Bent leg calf raises - 17/16/15

Good tough session, though I'm tempted to start throwing some chins into this session, as my back didn't really feel worked.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice work Matt, keep it up


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice work Matt, keep it up


Cheers buddy, appreciate it! 

I meant to ask, do you have any views on Betaine hcl supp's for low stomach acid? I'm thinking about trying it as I'm thinking mine might be low. I think the digestive enzymes have helped a bit but wondered if this'd be better. Cheers.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers buddy, appreciate it!
> 
> I meant to ask, do you have any views on Betaine hcl supp's for low stomach acid? I'm thinking about trying it as I'm thinking mine might be low. I think the digestive enzymes have helped a bit but wondered if this'd be better. Cheers.


i have a few people take them that seem to get on really well, it''s hard to say if it would do the same for you though, i suppose the only thing you can do is give it a try


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i have a few people take them that seem to get on really well, it''s hard to say if it would do the same for you though, i suppose the only thing you can do is give it a try


I was planning to give you a bell next week, so I'll probably give them a go.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm confused! Lol or are you saying no chickening out and lowering the weight? Lol


No not at all lol. Im saying that your journal states 117 for 3x5 and it should be 127.5 - 3x5 :laugh:

But yeah you have a point there yourself, you shouldnt be lowering it now :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ok I'll look forward to speaking to you


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Fridays session
> 
> Squats - 5/5/6 @ 105kg
> 
> ...


I agree with you on this point mate and its something i wanted to change for my cycle making it more ba k orientated than leg. (As my back needs more work).

For now however i just treated it more of a leg predominant workout and the other the a back one. But yeah you might feel like youre not hitting back frequently enough. I think it works out on avg about 8 direct working sets on back per week


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> No not at all lol. Im saying that your journal states 117 for 3x5 and it should be 127.5 - 3x5 :laugh:
> 
> But yeah you have a point there yourself, you shouldnt be lowering it now :lol:


Gotcha! I'm easily confused at that time of the morning! Lol

I know no excuse to avoid the pain. Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I agree with you on this point mate and its something i wanted to change for my cycle making it more ba k orientated than leg. (As my back needs more work).
> 
> For now however i just treated it more of a leg predominant workout and the other the a back one. But yeah you might feel like youre not hitting back frequently enough. I think it works out on avg about 8 direct working sets on back per week


I was reading your discussion about this in your journal, was very interesting! I'm going to try and resist messing with the routine for now at least, as my presses are my main priority at the mo as they've barely changed in 6 months where as everything else has gone up. That's partly what appealed to me about this routine. 

When are you planning to get back on?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I was reading your discussion about this in your journal, was very interesting! I'm going to try and resist messing with the routine for now at least, as my presses are my main priority at the mo as they've barely changed in 6 months where as everything else has gone up. That's partly what appealed to me about this routine.
> 
> When are you planning to get back on?


It will probably be around september mate. The earliest i can go back on is mid august but i'll give it that bit more time with my cut i think. I want to get down to 70kg and see where i'm at.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Chest and shoulder session done today.

Bench press - 5/5/6 @ 72.5kg

DB incline press - 4x8 @ 20kg

OHP - 8/8/7 @ 37.5kg

EZ bar Skulls - 10/9/8 @ 31kg

Decline crunches - 3x12

Reverse flies - 3x10

Not a bad session over all, but my right shoulder still isn't right after I tweaked it again last week on flat DB bench. Will keep an eye on it, and mull over seeing the physio again.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Strong fvcker!

Youre still building up as well arent you?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Strong fvcker!
> 
> Youre still building up as well arent you?


Cheers mate! 

Yeah getting close to my PR's now though. On bench my PR is 78.5kg for 5/5/4, determined to beat that, then continue to at least 85kg by dropping my rep's down to 3x3 like Simon suggested. Then deload and get back to 3x5, and build back up.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Yeah getting close to my PR's now though. On bench my PR is 78.5kg for 5/5/4, determined to beat that, then continue to at least 85kg by dropping my rep's down to 3x3 like Simon suggested. Then deload and get back to 3x5, and build back up.


Must admit ive never moved onto a 3x3 as of yet to see how it goes.

Something about it scares the sh1t out of me as well. I can just imagine the joint aches on a 3x3 max bench press :laugh:

Lookin forward to seein if it helps you bust that plateau!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice work Matt, watch that shoulder don't let it turn into a real problem


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi chaps, miss me? 

Still here and still training hard, but just run off my feet with work, family, and everything else recently. Been having a tough time getting the cal's down as one of the side effects of all the stress I'm under is acid indigestion, so weight is down to about 62kg now. Definitely lost some strength on my dead's and squats, not much but only got 3x4 @ 130kg deadlift after trying theat weight for 2 or 3 weeks consecutively. And the squats are down by a similar amount, hoping for 3x5 @ 107.5kg this week coming, my best is 3x5 @ 110kg.

I've only missed 4 days training in the last couple of months and 3 of those were because we were on holiday. I missed the last one this week while delivering some antiques to a dealer in Cornwall, and my van broke down 5 hours from home. Ended up sleeping in the back of the van on an industrial estate. Fortunately, being a bit of a survival freak I was we'll kitted out. Spent my evening lay on a pile of blankets having a smoke while my food cooked over my little stove. Slept a lot better than my missus who was up 7 times with our teething toddler! Lol

Anyway, from Monday all workouts will be logged, and cal's will be thrown down, my the bulk begin!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hey good to see you're still here Matt, look forward to reading stuff next week mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome back into the fold mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers chaps, it's good to be back. I'll be catching up on everyone's journals over the next day or two. Hope you're all doing great!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Tough deadlift session today, but I realized after that I hadn't eaten for 4-5 hours before I trained which can't have helped. Really going to have to start getting the cal's in, even if I have to top them up with a bit of junk food I think.

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 117.5kg

Front squats - 2x10 @ 65kg

Pull ups - 6/6/6/4 @ BW+17.5kg

Hammer curls - 8/8/6 @ 14kg

Calf raises - 3x20

1 arm BOR - 12/8 @ 20kg

Not a bad session, but I really want to hit some new PR's soon, so going to go and eat something now!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good man ..... :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright mate, I've been off here for a few weeks too, just catching up now.

Still some strong sessions there even if your grub hasn't been 100%, onwards n upwards


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Alright mate, I've been off here for a few weeks too, just catching up now.
> 
> Still some strong sessions there even if your grub hasn't been 100%, onwards n upwards


Cheers matey, not bad, but just don't feel like I'm moving forward at the mo, hopefully shoveling the food in will start to show over the next few weeks.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Another push session yesterday.

Incline bench - 3x5 @ 65kg

Flat bench - 8/8/7/7 @ 26kg

dB Shoulder press - 8/7/6 @ 18kg

Tricep press down - 9/9/8 @ 31kg

Leg raises - 3x12

Lateral raises - 10/9/8 @ 4kg

Another alright session, not great but not bad. Got an extra rep on the incline bench, but everything else is pretty static. Again hopefully a calorific surplus should get things moving again.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Missed Fridays and today's session due to having a stinking cold. 

Thinking about changing routine on Wednesday, as I really feel my legs aren't getting enough stimulation on this one. Think I might start Reg Parks 5x5, the usual sort of 5x5 but ill write it up properly for those of you interested, before I start.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Not much to tell this week, insanely busy at work, and the cold has left me struggling with asthma to the point I can't walk up stairs without needing an inhaler.

Still got a couple of sessions in though, first two of my new full body 3x a week 5x5.

Workout A. Workout B

Back Squats 5x5 Front squats 5x5

Bench press 5x5. BOR 5x5

Chins 5x5. OHP 5x5

Deadlift 3x5 ramped sets

I'll be adding some other exercises to the end of these sessions, to work on Weaknesses etc.

Really enjoyed the sessions, and I'm really looking forward to being able to hit each body part 3x a week.

Hope everyone's having a nice start to their weekend.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well work has been stupidly busy for the last month but is calming down now so hopefully I can get back into some proper training. Probably only hit the weights 5-6 times in the last month so I'm going to ease myself into it this week doing 5x5 and starting pretty light.

Hope everyone is well, and looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

good to hear you are alive monkey man


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like we've all gone AWOL recently.

Welcome back mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers chaps, nice to see you, and nice to be back.  Actually you guys might be able to help, I'm going to be working in London in 2-3 weeks for a few weeks, and would like to train while I was down there, as last time i didnt bother as it was only meant to be a couple of weeks work, but ended up being over 3 months! So I was wondering if there were any gyms you'd recommend?

I'm working here









And probably staying at this sh1thole again









Cheers


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Easy session today, to get back into it.

Squat - 3x5 @ 80kg

Bench - 3x5 @ 60kg

Chins - 3x5 @ BW + 5kg

Superset

Bicep curls - 8 @ 30kg

French press - 8 @ 30kg

Superset

1 leg calf raises - 20 @ BW

DB Reverse flies - 10 @ 4kg

Nice session, and despite feeling far too easy, I can feel it already!

I'm going to take my time moving the weights up and really work good form and complete range of motion for now at least.

Currently weighing 61kg (134lbs) so my diet will be basically EVERYTHING! Not going to count macros unless I get fat and want to reduce the cal's a bit, but for now I'm going for chuck it down me and see if I can break some PR's in the next few months.

Cheers.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Used to know a fella that used a cheap PAYG gym in on the Fulham Broadway mate.

Leave it with me.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Used to know a fella that used a cheap PAYG gym in on the Fulham Broadway mate.
> 
> Leave it with me.


Cheers Jim.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate ....you can't take my word on this place but have a look.

http://www.payasugym.com/gyms-in-london/lillie-road-fitness-centre-gym-details#tab1


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to say train with me at gymbox, but they don't do casual memberships


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Monkey. Hope all is well mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Mate ....you can't take my word on this place but have a look.
> 
> http://www.payasugym.com/gyms-in-london/lillie-road-fitness-centre-gym-details#tab1


That looks perfect mate, nice and local too!  Really appreciate that Jim!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'd like to say train with me at gymbox, but they don't do casual memberships


That's a shame, it'd be nice to train with someone for a change, it's hard to get fired up on your own sometimes. Also I could have driven you mad picking your brains while you were at the bottom of your squat! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hey Monkey. Hope all is well mate


Yeah mate, not bad at all. Just trying to get back into the swing of things after a month with nearly no training due to work. I'm doing a full body 3x a week at the mo, though I've only done it twice this week as my legs were so sore after the Monday session! Lol

How's things with you?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Friday session, still using light weights till I get used to squatting 3 x a week.

Front squat - 4x5 @ 52.5kg

BOR - 5x5 @ 52.5kg

OHP - 5x5 @ 32.5kg

Deadlift - 5 @ 70kg - 5 @ 80kg - 5 @ 90kg

Fluff!

Felt rediculously easy, but so did Mondays session and I still couldn't walk till Friday! Lol But getting back in to it now, and looking forward to raising the weights up. Though its nice to really work perfect form and slow deep eccentrics.

I've been getting back into a bit of boxing at the weekend as I've not been able to hit the weights, so I'm hoping I won't be too stiff for my lesson tomorrow.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Life is quite mental, but if you find a cheap PAYG gym I don't mind popping down if we can co-incident diaries


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Life is quite mental, but if you find a cheap PAYG gym I don't mind popping down if we can co-incident diaries


It'd be a real pleasure to properly meet you mate, we'll have to see how the dates work out.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Life is quite mental, but if you find a cheap PAYG gym I don't mind popping down if we can co-incident diaries


Oh the life of the jet set


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Oh the life of the jet set


More like squashedonthetubeset


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> More like squashedonthetubeset


Arm pits galore ! ........ Don't ask lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Arm pits galore ! ........ Don't ask lol


I think I might have to ask! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

No training today as due to the lovely weather the the kids being on an inset day, I took a well earned day off work. Took the kids to Chatsworth, and had a fantastic time. 

Had a great boxing lesson yesterday, worked on some technical areas of footwork, slipping and skipping. Great fun, was absolutely fvcked afterwards though!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Oi oi...better be under/over a bar with plates on it! :laugh:

Where you been mate? How's tricks?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> Oi oi...better be under/over a bar with plates on it! :laugh:
> 
> Where you been mate? How's tricks?


Hiya matey, nice to hear from you! 

I'm still good, and still causing myself lots of pain in the pursuit of strength. Lol

I'm working down in London at the mo, so have joined the gym kindly suggested by Mr @jimmywst, not the best equipped but at £5 a month and £3 each time you train I'm not going to complain. Lol










Just finished a session 15 mins ago, now in my hotel room about to eat! 

How's things with you, mate? Training and course going well I hope. I must have a catch up on everyone's journals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hiya matey, nice to hear from you!
> 
> I'm still good, and still causing myself lots of pain in the pursuit of strength. Lol
> 
> ...


Getting there pal. Good work!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah good man, nice to see you


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers chaps, I hope all is going well for you guys.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad it's serving it's purpose matey.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Glad it's serving it's purpose matey.


I'm quite enjoying training "instinctively" and just hammering a push, a pull and legs on whatever equipment is free and for varying reps and sets. No thinking "I've got to beat last weeks weights" etc just get in and lift till you can't. Cheers Jim.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Currently at level 8 on the manflu scale, had to call in sick today for work. Just can't wait for it to pass & be healthy enough to train lol! Every time I do I end up throwing up haha.

Still motivated as hell to keep up my lifts. I think it comes with the routine of getting up for college every morning and having to put the effort in there, even if I am sick as fcuk.

Lookin good in the pic btw :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> Currently at level 8 on the manflu scale, had to call in sick today for work. Just can't wait for it to pass & be healthy enough to train lol! Every time I do I end up throwing up haha.
> 
> Still motivated as hell to keep up my lifts. I think it comes with the routine of getting up for college every morning and having to put the effort in there, even if I am sick as fcuk.
> 
> Lookin good in the pic btw :thumb:


You're very kind mate, hope you're on the mend now.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just had another nice full body session at the gym. Lots of leg press (no squat rack  ) which is always free! Lol followed with lots of DB rows, then DB bench at various angles due to me working in with two other guys and forgetting to reset the bench. Lol

Then I ended with some rear delt and Bicep work.

Apart from missing the family I'm having quite a nice time here in London, diets gone to crap but I'm making sure I get enough cal's even if my macros are all over the place.

The jobs going (touch wood) pretty well too, I should be back home after this week, with maybe another week down here in the new year. The place I'm working at doesn't look much to me, but I'm told it cost 40 million!  Apparently Sting has a house 2 doors down, I might knock on and ask for an autograph! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Trained yesterday for the first time since the previous Tuesday, couldn't do my second session last week due to problems with my gall bladder. Had to leave work early on the Wednesday to neck a load of codein for the pain, then as the pain wore off I started with a terrible fever and the shakes, spent the rest of th night cuddled up to the radiator in my room with every blanket I could find pulled over my head. Think I got a bit delirious too as I vaguely remember wondering if I should write a note in case I died! Lol

But anyhow, not a great session yesterday, weights felt very heavy for what they were, but I got it done.

Squat - 5x5 @ 85kg full a2g

Bench - 5x5 @ 62.5kg think I didn't warm up enough on these as the sets got easier rather than harder.

Chins - 5x5 @ BW + 5kg

At least it's a session done.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

do what you can now and push on as you feel better, as you say 'at least it's a session done'


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> do what you can now and push on as you feel better, as you say 'at least it's a session done'


Cheers Mark, I hoping I just passed a stone and am not starting with another infection. Time will tell. With a view to getting back on track, I'm going to post up my plan for the next 6 months later today, and all advice/suggestions will be more than welcome.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a bad session today, though I had to keep it light as I was still walking like a cowboys from Mondays squats! I wouldn't mind but they weren't even heavy! Lol

Front Squats - 5x5 @ 62.5kg

BOR - 5x5 @ 62.5kg

OHP - 5x5 @ 42.5kg

Arm and rear delt stuff.

No dead's today as my hamstrings had started cramping up just doing the Front Squats, so I thought it better to play it safe.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's my plan for the next 4-6 months, depending on how stuff goes.

I'm sick of still spinning my wheels, though I have made some good PR's this year I haven't changed how I look or what I weigh, and I doubt I could get near those PR's right now. I think this is mainly due to a fear of putting on fat, but I'm going to try and fight that now, and try to put on 1-1.5 kg a month for the next 4-6 months and see where I'm at.

Due to lack of time, I don't think I'd be able to stick to a prescribed meal plan so I'll continue to eat my usual diet, and add extra meals if the weight isn't moving. I generally eat a pretty healthy diet anyway and suppliments with whey to make up for the fact I don't eat a lot of meat.

As for training, I'll follow the routine I'm currently doing, Reg Parks 5x5 which consists of

Workout A. Workout B

Squats - 5x5. Front Squats - 5x5

Bench - 5x5. BOR - 5x5

Chins - 5x5. OHP - 5x5

Deadlift - 3 x ramped sets

And obviously I'll stick a bit of isolation moves on the end to address my weaknesses and injuries.

I think that's about it, like me, simple! Lol

All views and opinions welcome!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

if your weight is staying steady, you're going to have to get some extra food in there right from the off mate, I reckon 300 kcals a day would be about right for what you are trying to achieve


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you thought about changing your training. In my view ( and this is only based on my own experiance ) the 5x5 workout system is great for gaining strength and if that is your main goal then it will work well but I dont think it works for hypertrophy. It didn't for me anyway. I would say a mixture of 5x5 and high rep work in the same session is a good way to go.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> if your weight is staying steady, you're going to have to get some extra food in there right from the off mate, I reckon 300 kcals a day would be about right for what you are trying to achieve


That's what I'm thinking, a few extra snacks though the day, and an extra shake at night should cover it, I think.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have you thought about changing your training. In my view ( and this is only based on my own experiance ) the 5x5 workout system is great for gaining strength and if that is your main goal then it will work well but I dont think it works for hypertrophy. It didn't for me anyway. I would say a mixture of 5x5 and high rep work in the same session is a good way to go.


Well strength is my main aim, but in a perfect world I'd like to have another 1-1 1/2stone of muscle on me. But for me and maybe it just coincided with me eating more at the time, but I've only really felt I've made progress when hitting muscles multiple times a week. Having said that, I think you're right and I'll be hitting some higher rep accessory work each session after my core lifts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used a system where I trained each muscle group twice a week. The first session was heavy 5x5 type stuff and then I would repeat the workout later in the week using 3 x 10 to 15.. Mon & Tues heavy / Thurs & Fri light. I changed the exercises for each session so for example on Monday I would do 5x5 squats and Thursday I would do 3 x 15 leg press. Kept things interesting.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I used a system where I trained each muscle group twice a week. The first session was heavy 5x5 type stuff and then I would repeat the workout later in the week using 3 x 10 to 15.. Mon & Tues heavy / Thurs & Fri light. I changed the exercises for each session so for example on Monday I would do 5x5 squats and Thursday I would do 3 x 15 leg press. Kept things interesting.


That's a nice routine, but at the moment I can't commit to training 4 times a week, especially when I'm working in London. Thats ones of the things I like about the full body routines, even if one week I only get in the gym twice, I still feel I've given every area a good going over.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice session again today, the doms is almost none existent now, after training. 

Squats - 5x5 @ 87.5kg

Bench - 5x5 @ 62.5kg

Chins - 5x5 @ BW+6kg

Assistance

I'm keeping stuff light for now while my body gets used to hitting muscle groups 3 times a week, particularly on the squats which I'm trying to do ass to grass.

Enjoying the routine though, and the eating! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Yesterday's beef stew, and today's lamb casserole, man I love our local butchers!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with 3 day a week full body workouts. Most of the old time pros used to train that way and it worked for them. Just get your food down you and grow.

Food above looks good, making me hungry.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Does look tasty lol (although small portioned!) you chug a shake down after them with a handfull of fish oils/nuts?

Squat is impressive, almost 5x5 @ 100!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> There's nothing wrong with 3 day a week full body workouts. Most of the old time pros used to train that way and it worked for them. Just get your food down you and grow.
> 
> Food above looks good, making me hungry.


That's the plan, and I'm really enjoying the routine too, which is a big part of it.

Food was bloody good!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> Does look tasty lol (although small portioned!) you chug a shake down after them with a handfull of fish oils/nuts?
> 
> Squat is impressive, almost 5x5 @ 100!


Portions are as much as my girly stomach can take! Lol though I did eat a couple of Cadbury caramels after. What? I'm bulking! Lol

Actually I'm making sure I get 3000cal's a day minimum to start with, weights now 63kg

Had another boxing session today after a couple of weeks off, only me and 1 other lad there so we were doing 3min on 3min off. I was doing ok till near the end when I chucked again, was out in time for my next round though! chucked again, then paced myself a bit better for the last round! Lol that was tough!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> Squat is impressive, almost 5x5 @ 100!


Cheers mate, my best is 3x5 @ 110kg so I'm still taking pretty easy while I'm getting used to doing them 3x a week. I want to get to at least 5x5 @ 115kg march or so.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a good session on Monday and another today, not racing up with the weights right now, I'm happy just to add as and when I feel ready, think I've rushed it in the past and sacrificed form as a result. Also I'm still having some liver/gall bladder issues, been having terrible night sweats and last night I had to take more codeine for the pain. Feeling better today though, and about to start a course of antibiotics which should help sort me out.

Monday

Front Squats - 5x5 @ 65kg

BOR - 5x5 @ 65kg

OHP - 5x5 @ 42.5kg was going to do 45kg but my shoulders were shot from boxing the day before.

Deadlift - ramped sets to a final set of 5 @ 100kg

Wednesday (today)

Squats - 5x5 @ 87.5kg

Bench - 5x5 @ 65kg

Chins - 5x5 @ BW + 7kg

Assistance

Bi's, rear delt's, calfs and ab's


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope you start to feel better soon. There's nothing worse that being woke up in the night. I'm useless unless I've had a minimum of 7 to 8 hours.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I hope you start to feel better soon. There's nothing worse that being woke up in the night. *I'm useless unless I've had a minimum of 7 to 8 hours.*


Is going to be on my head stone.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I hope you start to feel better soon. There's nothing worse that being woke up in the night. I'm useless unless I've had a minimum of 7 to 8 hours.


Cheers mate, the kids have been pretty good of late (kiss of death! Lol) so I've still been getting about 6 hours, which is enough to remain feeling normal. The worst bit is after I've dried off the bed is soaked and freezing, I have to sleep in my dressing gown to keep the wet sheets of me. Hopefully the antibiotics should sort it though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some one will be getting a visit in the early hours tonight, the kiss of death indeed.

@DigIt you should go with the same as Spike Milligan " I told you I was Ill"


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Last session of the week today, bar my boxing class on Sunday. Kinda feels like a break! Lol

Front squats - 5x5 @ 65kg

BOR - 5x5 @ 65kg

OHP - 5x5 @ 42.5kg

Deadlift - 5 reps @ 80kg - 90kg - 100kg

Will add weight to all lifts next week, all felt pretty easy. The antibiotics seem to be doing their job, no more night sweats or pain since I started them. 

Have a good weekend y'all.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's yesterday's workout.

Squats - 5x5 @ 90kg

Bench - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

Chins - 5x5 @ BW+8kg

Assistance work

The squats and chins felt surprisingly easy which was nice, but the bench felt harder than I was expecting, but I'm hoping that was due to the boxing I did on Sunday, and should go up a bit easier on Friday. The boxing class was good, and I had some very complimentary remarks made by the instructor which Was a good boost. 

Diet is still going well, I'm eating about 3000 cal's a day in decent food, and probably a minimum of another 500 in chocolate.  sounds a lot but my weight hasn't moved yet, I'm still about 63.5kg and if anything I think I look leaner since I've upped the cal's, which is odd, but I won't complain! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello mate, back around and watching 

Good workouts there, and a nice winter bulk!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Here's yesterday's workout.
> 
> Squats - 5x5 @ 90kg
> 
> ...


Firstly is it a female instructor ???

Secondly if you have improved your diet then your weight may well go down. I lost 3 or 4 lb when I started my diet but after a month I was back to where I started but looked and felt better. I think it takes the body a while to adjust. Also if your giving it your all in your boxing class then that will burn a lot of calories. Don't rush into adding too many calories, just give your body time to adjust. I have made that mistake in the past and just ended up gaining a lot of fat very quickly. Slow and steady.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Firstly is it a female instructor ???
> 
> Secondly if you have improved your diet then your weight may well go down. I lost 3 or 4 lb when I started my diet but after a month I was back to where I started but looked and felt better. I think it takes the body a while to adjust. Also if your giving it your all in your boxing class then that will burn a lot of calories. Don't rush into adding too many calories, just give your body time to adjust. I have made that mistake in the past and just ended up gaining a lot of fat very quickly. Slow and steady.


Lol I wish!!! No unfortunately just a burly ex pro who I suspect would take my head off if I made a move! Lol

I think you're dead right on the diet front, I think I've just been enjoying my bulking too much.  I'm going to keep it to around 3000 cal's a day for now and see how the weight goes over the next few weeks.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Up and down session today.

Front Squats - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

BOR - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

OHP - 5x5 @ 45kg

Deadlift - 5 @ 85-95-105kg

The front squats felt harder than they should, they didn't feel particularly heavy, but I just felt drained, like I'd already done some leg work. Got them done though. Then the BOR's felt really tough on my lower back, which is something I've never had before. The OHP felt good though, and the dead's were fine, but then they're still pretty light.

Not bad over all, and I'll put the rest down to an off day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I read an article a while back about accumulative training volume which basically said that a training session should not be taken as a single event but rather as a small part of a larger training programme. By this the author explained that the overall work done over many training session was far more important than what was done in each individual session. I think this relates to your training well. He used an example based on squats where he said if he went all out on squats on a Monday then when Wednesday came he wouldn't be able to train at a high level of intensity because he hadn't fully recovered from Monday. Now if he went slightly easier on Monday and maybe stopped short of failure on Wednesday he would be able to train more productively. So although he had done slightly less on Monday over the entire week he had actually done more. Over one week this wouldn't add up to a lot but over a month the amount of training completed was far higher.

You could possibly have slipped into the first category where you trained hard earlier in the week which has caused you to feel drained for this session. Or I could just be talking cr4p but its worth thinking about if you are training each body part multiple times a week.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I read an article a while back about accumulative training volume which basically said that a training session should not be taken as a single event but rather as a small part of a larger training programme. By this the author explained that the overall work done over many training session was far more important than what was done in each individual session. I think this relates to your training well. He used an example based on squats where he said if he went all out on squats on a Monday then when Wednesday came he wouldn't be able to train at a high level of intensity because he hadn't fully recovered from Monday. Now if he went slightly easier on Monday and maybe stopped short of failure on Wednesday he would be able to train more productively. So although he had done slightly less on Monday over the entire week he had actually done more. Over one week this wouldn't add up to a lot but over a month the amount of training completed was far higher.
> 
> You could possibly have slipped into the first category where you trained hard earlier in the week which has caused you to feel drained for this session. Or I could just be talking cr4p but its worth thinking about if you are training each body part multiple times a week.


I think on this occasion it was just an off day, but you're quite right, I know the info on Stronglifts says after a certain point the weights will get so heavy that you need to cut down to 3x5 rather than 5x5. Don't think I'm at that stage yet, I'd like to at least equal the weights I managed earlier in the year at 3x5 but at 5x5.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just a catch up of Fridays session

Front squats - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

BOR - 5x5 67.5kg

OHP - 5x5 45kg

Deadlift - 5 @ 85-95-105kg

A good workout, which is just as well as I'll probably only get a couple of sessions in over the next couple weeks, but I'll be bulking like a mofo with all the baking her indoors is doing! 

On a side note, I watched the last two series of Dexter on Netflix. MAN that ending sucked, in so many ways!!! I think I need counciling!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Never seen Dexter. Is he the serial killer ?

I might have to go to full body over the holidays as I don't know how often I will be training so I want to get is as much as I can on every session.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy new year to everyone, just updating where I'm up to with everything.

Weight is up by 0.5kg approx, which is pretty poor for 6 weeks bulking, but I usually end up losing weight over Christmas despite eating everything in sight, so I'll give it a couple of weeks to level out and see where I am. If I'm still not gaining then, I guess I'll have to up the cal's to 3500 a day, though I'm already struggling to get 3000 a day while eating all my veg etc.

As for training, I did a couple of session last week @ 3x5 was planning to do twice this week @ 5x5 and then back to three times a week @ 5x5 next week. I always have to ease myself in a bit slowly as even with just a week off I get DOMS like I havnt trained in months. Stupidly I decided to power through the DOMS and do three sessions this week, and have just pulled my hamstring on the bloody warm up. Doesn't feel to bad and I was tempted to power through but I think that would have been asking for trouble.

So, Mondays session

Squats - 5x5 @ 90kg

Bench - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

Chins - 5x5 @ BW + 8kg

Accessory work

Not bad though bench is still feeling a bit weak, next session is Friday.

Cheers


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm with you on the DOMS. Trained legs on monday and I can herdly walk today.

you did the correct thing by stopping as you dont want an injury.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm with you on the DOMS. Trained legs on monday and I can herdly walk today.
> 
> you did the correct thing by stopping as you dont want an injury.


Cheers mate, it hard to remember its a marathon not a sprint, sometimes, especially after a week off!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

man, i wish i had a maintenance that high lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> man, i wish i had a maintenance that high lol


The real kicker is, after I've eaten all the "good" food I still pig out on chocolate every night. It's probably building up and I'll put on 3stone of fat on overnight! Lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> The real kicker is, after I've eaten all the "good" food I still pig out on chocolate every night. It's probably building up and I'll put on 3stone of fat on overnight! Lol


I hope so ;0


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Up to the age of about 30 I could eat whatever I wanted and stay slim. Those days are long gone now, I still struggle gaining muscle but gaining good solid fat is not a problem.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Up to the age of about 30 I could eat whatever I wanted and stay slim. Those days are long gone now, I still struggle gaining muscle but gaining good solid fat is not a problem.


I'd be happy to gain anything right now! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

After an unpromising start I had quite a good session on Friday. Got in the gym (which is in a room in my workshop) warmed up for 10-15 min's did my first working set of front squats and the door goes, timber delivery was early! So after a further 30min warm up of unloading 2" thick 10' long boards it was straight back in to my workout.

Front squats - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

BOR - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

OHP - 5x5 @ 45kg

Deadlift - 5 @ 85-95-105kg

Still building the weights up on this day so no big struggles, though my dicky shoulder is playing up a bit so I'm needing to be a bit careful on the BOR's for now.

Hope you're all having a good weekend, I'm off boxing at 11:00 which should be fun/horrible! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Slow and steady progress is the order of the day. No point rushing and making the shoulder worse.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still doing well mate, even without a bad shoulder nearly 70kg bor is good!

How's the weight gain going?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Still doing well mate, even without a bad shoulder nearly 70kg bor is good!
> 
> How's the weight gain going?


Cheers matey, been a bit of an off week, back on antibiotics again for my gallbladder. Been weighing myself a few times a week and no change so far, though I'm sure my ab's have softened somewhat. I'll keep on the same cal's (3-3500 a day) and see how I am by the end of the month, as I might have lost a bit of weight due to the infection.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Got a couple of sessions in last week, plus my boxing. Been keeping the weights the same since Christmas as with one thing and another I've been happy to stay static, but this week coming I intend to start the march! 

Missed Monday

Wednesday

Squats - 5x5 @ 90kg

Bench - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

Chins - 5x5 @ BW+8kg

Friday

Front squats - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

BOR - 5x5 @ 67.5kg

OHP - 5x5 @ 45kg

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 85-95-105kg

Much of a muchness really, better things to come.

Boxing in a couple of hours, should be good!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a good week, first time I've got three workouts in since Christmas, and I raised some of the weights a little. 

Monday

Squats - 5x5 @ 90kg

Bench - 5x5 @ 60kg

Chins - 5x5 @ BW+8kg

Assistance work

Wednesday

Front squats - 5x5 @ 70kg +2.5kg

BOR - 5x5 @ 70kg +2.5kg

OHP - 5x5 @ 46kg +1kg

Deadlift - 3x5 @ 87.5 - 97.5 - 107.5kg +2.5kg

Assistance

Friday

Squats - 5x5 @ 90kg

Bench - 5x5 @ 60kg

Chins - 5x5 @ BW+8kg

Assistance

I've had to drop the weight on the bench as my shoulder has been giving me a lot of grief, I'm also taking a 1-2second pause at the bottom of each rep to help me focus on squeezing the elbows in as I press it up which seems a lot easier on my shoulder. I can actually feel the difference this morning in where the doms is/are, normally in my left side I feel a nice tightness through my pec, shoulder and triceps, where as the right shoulder I just get horrible doms in my anterior delt and nowhere else. But it feels much ore balanced this morning.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

keep going mate, you'll get there, just work around the shoulder thing for a little while and let it heal


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well due to working stupid hours, getting ill and working in London for 2 weeks I've only managed 3 workouts in the last 4 weeks and not boxed once. On the plus side it has given my shoulder some time off to heal.  On the negative side I'm down to 61kg despite trying to keep the cal's up.

Today is the start back

Squats - 3x5 @ 92.5kg

Paused bench - 3x5 @ 62.5kg

Chins - 3x5 @ BW + 9kg

Then a tri set of accessory work

Dips - 2x10 @ BW

Upright row - 2x10 @ 30kg

Single leg calf raises - 2x20 @ BW

Will be having a catch up on how're y'all doing later.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah good to see you mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back in the game. I suspect someone will be a little sore tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers chaps, yep I think I'll be walking like a cowboy tomorrow! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DISCO LEGS - oh yes.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a slight hiccough in my big start back,


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Was in too much of a rush to use a push stick on the table saw and predictably gave the blade some finger action. I've been very lucky actually it just skimmed a couple of finger tips, but I'm going to leave the deadlifts for today! Lol hoping I should be ok to repeat my previous workout on Monday, but we'll see how the fingers are.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh you very lucky boy, gently does it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> oh you very lucky boy, gently does it


Very stupid is probably closer to the mark! Lol fortunately most of the damage is to the backs of my fingers so I should be back to it pretty quick. 2014 has sucked in training terms so far, though like Faultline was saying with a minimum amount of training you can definitely keep your hand in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fingers are very over rated anyway, who needs em.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Fingers are very over rated anyway, who needs em.


Damn right, I'm going to start deadlifting with my c0ck like those Indian Babas, I won't get banned for posting a form check vid will I?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't see there being a problem with that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's the fingers buddy?

Manage to get any deadlifts in?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> How's the fingers buddy?
> 
> Manage to get any deadlifts in?


To be honest they're hurting more now than when I did it, but they're not to bad really. Not tried dead's yet might give it a go on Friday if they feel up to it.

But yesterday I repeated Fridays session which consisted of,

Squats - 3x5 @ 92.5kg

Paused bench - 3x5 @ 62.5kg

Chins - 3x5 @ BW + 9kg

Then a triset of

Dips - 2x10 @ BW

Upright row - 2x10 @ 30kg

Single leg calf raises - 2x20 @ BW

Was a pretty good session, but my finger was bleeding a bit by the end.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you're a trouper mate, I bet most wouldn't have considered training again yet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Following


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He trains till his fingers bleed ! That's true dedication.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers chaps.

Had three decent sessions over the last week.

Friday (7th)

Front Squat - 3x5 @ 70kg

BOR - 3x5 @ 70kg

OHP - 3x5 @ 46kg

No Deadlift 

Tri set

DB Bicep curls - 10/8 @ 14kg

Standing tricep extensions EZ bar - 10/8 @ 30kg

Hanging leg raises - 12/10

Monday (10th)

Squats 3x5 @ 95kg

Paused bench 3x5 @ 62.5kg

Chins 3x5 @ BW +10kg

Tri set

Dips - 2x10 @ BW + 5kg

Upright row - 2x10 @ 32kg

Single leg calf raises - 2x20 @ BW

Friday (14th)

Front squats - 3x5 @ 70kg

BOR - 3x5 @ 70kg

OHP - 3x5 @ 46kg

Deadlift - 5 @ 87.5kg - 97.5kg - 107.5kg

Tri set

DB Bicep curls - 10/8 @ 14kg

EZ Tricep extensions - 10/8 @ 30kg

Leg raises - 2x12

Think I'm finally getting back up to speed with things now, and really hoping I can keep a bit of consistency with a view to making some new PR's in the next month or two. I've put back on a little weight so am back over 62kg now which is a start, I'm planning to keep that going as I was at the start of the year till I reach around 65kg or so. My fingers are well on the mend now, so I'm going to give boxing a go on Sunday, which'd be nice.

I hope everyone else is well and wishing you all a pleasant weekend.

Cheers chaps


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a good session yesterday, felt good and strong.

Squats 3x5 @ 95kg

Paused bench 3x5 @ 65kg (+2.5kg)

Chins 3x5 @ BW+11kg (+1kg)

Tri set

Dips 2x10 @ BW+7.5kg (+2.5kg)

Upright Row 2x10 @ 34kg (+2kg)

Single leg calf raises 2x20 @ BW

Then spent the rest of the day machining up huge 2" thick pieces of sycamore for a couple of tables I'm making. I could barely stand this morning as my lower back was so stiff (in a good way, not injured) so glad I've got a couple of days till Deadlift day! Lol

On another note, my fingers are healing up surprisingly fast, even managed a boxing session on Sunday. And really had my day made at my lads 8th birthday party when one of their friends mums thought I was their older brother!!! My wife (or mum, as I now call her) was far from impressed! Lol

Hope you're all well.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

them young gun genes


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> them young gun genes


I guess having the body of a 12 year old isn't all bad! Just hope the police don't find it!!! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good newson the fingers healing. They didn't look good after the accident.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Good newson the fingers healing. They didn't look good after the accident.


Cheers matey, yeah I was a bit worried especially as I tend to struggle with healing, that WAS one of the reasons I was giving the wife for putting off a vasectomy. Lol

Had a very enjoyable session yesterday, don't know if it's the weather or what but I'm feeling much more motivated as of late. 

Front squats - 3x5 @ 72.5kg (+2.5kg)

BOR - 3x5 @ 70kg

OHP - 3x5 @ 47.5kg (+1.5kg)

Deadlift - 5 @ 90-100-110kg

Tri set

DB Bicep curls - 10/9 @ 14kg

Overhead tricep extensions - 10/9 @ 30kg

Hanging leg raises - 12/12

A good tough session!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

glad to see you're enjoying it mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers mate, I think I've been a bit frustrated recently what with work, illness and injury all getting in the way of training. Hoping I can get a solid 3-4 months of good training and eating and break a few PR's. Weight's still around 62kg so definitely need to work on the eating.  How're you doing?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate, I think I've been a bit frustrated recently what with work, illness and injury all getting in the way of training. Hoping I can get a solid 3-4 months of good training and eating and break a few PR's. Weight's still around 62kg so definitely need to work on the eating.  How're you doing?


I think I'm suffering a bit of the same. I haven't been at my best for a few days. I must be eating for both of us.

The weather must be different up your was as I've just been for a bike ride and half way into it I was caught in a hail storm.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think I'm suffering a bit of the same. I haven't been at my best for a few days. I must be eating for both of us.
> 
> The weather must be different up your was as I've just been for a bike ride and half way into it I was caught in a hail storm.


Oh no, we got that hail, just as my poor missus went shopping. 

I'm going to try and give you a night off tonight and eat for the two of us, I'm sat in the car waiting to collect my body weight in pizza and chips! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Oh no, we got that hail, just as my poor missus went shopping.
> 
> I'm going to try and give you a night off tonight and eat for the two of us, I'm sat in the car waiting to collect my body weight in pizza and chips! Lol


Pizza and chips sounds very nice. I've just had a turkey breast salad with a splash of garlic and herb dressing washed down with a scoop of whey in water. Need to get back on track tomorrow for sure.

I think the hail waited until I was at the bottom of a hill riding into the wind.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Yesterday's session consisted of

Squats - 3x5 @ 95kg

Paused bench - 3x5 @ 66kg (+1kg)

Chins - 3x5 @ BW+11kg

Tri set

Dips - 2x10 @ 10kg (+2.5kg)

Upright row - 2x10 @ 35kg (+1kg)

Single leg calf raises - 2x20 @ BW

Not a bad session, all hard but doable. Apart from squats which actually felt pretty easy, on the second set I paused for a 1 count at the bottom of each rep. That made the last set a good hard struggle.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice session there mate, very good squats and bench for your weight!

What's that, 1.5xbw for squats and 1xbw for bench?

Nicely done


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, another couple of weeks of lost training due to a rather nasty cold which progressed in to a chest infection. Got back to it yesterday, kept the weights the same as last time but missed out the accessory work as I was coughing up a decent amount of foulness, felt better for getting it out.

Squats - 3x5 @ 95kg

Paused bench - 3x5 @ 66kg

Chins - 3x5 @ BW+11kg

Got quite impressive doms today, just call me John Wayne! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice session there mate, very good squats and bench for your weight!
> 
> What's that, 1.5xbw for squats and 1xbw for bench?
> 
> Nicely done


Cheers mate, I was hoping to be a fair bit further on with my training and in to the realm of new PR's by now, but this has been the most disrupted period of training I've ever had. My previous bests are all 3x5 and 110kg on squat, 130kg on dead's, and 78.5kg on bench @ 64kg body weight, so there's still a way to go yet, but hopefully I should be getting back there in a couple of months.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Last week was another struggle, as I had a colonoscopy (Score!!!) by the time it was done I'd gone almost 48hours without food, but I got a session in on the Thursday.

Front Squats - 3x5 @ 72.5kg

BOR - 3x5 @ 72.5kg

OHP - 3x5 @ 47.5kg

Deadlift - ramped sets to 5 @ 112.5kg

So so session which wasn't surprising, after the fast.

Today's session was

Squats - 3x5 @ 95kg

Paused Bench - 3x5 @ 66kg

Chins - 3x5 @ BW + 11kg

Triset

Dips - 10 @ BW+10kg

Upright row - 10 @ 35kg

Calf raises - 20 @ BW

I'm going to get another session in on Friday, and following that I hope to get my training back on track, as these last few months have been been a rather frustrating.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just keep blooding away. There are always times when our training is messed about but all we can do is to get the sessions in when we can.


----------

